# ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*( الحب من أول حرف)* :dntknw:
*الحب على الانترنت*
"منتدى الكنيسة العربية"​ 



شاف أول حرف شافت أول حرف :Love_Mailbox: 
حبتة حبها :wub: ​ 
عجبه لون خطها عجبه نوع الخط اللي عاملاه leasantr
عجبه النيك نيم بتاعها عجبه الصورة اللي هي حاطها ​ 
وقال ماشي هي خلاص اللي أنا عايزها وبحبها:mus25:​ 
وقالت هو ده فارس أحلامي وبحبة.............:bud: ​ 



 
بداية غريبة صح !!!!​ 


أنا عارف إن كل اللي هايخش يقرا ها يستغرب الموضوع أوي والعنوان كمان , ​ 

*بس* اى حب فى الدنيا بيبقي مبنى على اسس وانا هجيب ابسط الاسس ونطبقها على الحب ده​ 
1-معـــرفه جيده(شكل -اسلوب-طباع)
2- صدق ومشاعر حقيقيه
3- توافق​نشوفهم بالتفاصيل بقي:​ 

*1-المعرفه *​ 
*الشكل*:
انت تعرف شكلها؟؟ شوفت صورتها اه.... واثق منين انها دى صورتها !!
طب بالوصف يمكن مش وصف حقيقي 
شوفتها يبقي كده نقطه
لكن لو مشفتهاش كده حاجه ناقصه من بدايه العلاقه​ 
*اسلوب*:
دى بقي هتقدر تحددها ازاى من الشات
نفترض شوفتها مره هتقدر تحدد اسلوبها ازاى مع اصحابها يمكن اللى بتعاملك بيه ده مش اسلوبها الحقيقي نفترض شوفتها كتير كده يبقي عرفت اسلوبها لكن لو مشفتهاش يبقي متعرفهاش واعرف انه مش حب​ 
*طباع*:
فى النت طبعا كل واحد بيحاول يظهر اجمل ما عنده انا مؤدب واخلاقى عاليه ومش بحط سيجاره ف بوقى وهو حشاش اساسا انتى هتعرفى منين!!!!!!!
والطباع دى بقي مبتظرهرش من مره ولا اتنين دى لازم مواقف جامده ومحتاجه وقت 
لكن لو مشفتوش اساسا ازاى هيبقي حب بجد !!!!!!​ 


*2 - صدق ومشاعر حقيقيه*​ 

*الصدق*:
دى نقطه مهمه جدا فى اى علاقه على النت او بره لكن بره ممكن تحسيها من نظره عين
من كلمه او من حركه لكن النت!!!!!!!!!!!! ازاى دى بقي هتحسى الصدق ازاى بقي لنفرض انكم شوفتوا بعض هتقدروا تحددوا مين الصادق ومين الكذاب اذا كان اساسا انتوا رايحين تشوفوا بعض وانتوا حبين بعض هتقدروا تحدووا عيوب ازاى ! افرض مشفتوش بعض هيبقي حب ازاى كده بالعقل !!!!!​ 

*المشاعر الحقيقه :*
تخيلى واحد ممكن يكون مرتبط بواحده مش من النت وبيخدعها تخيلى بقي من النت ومشوفتوش كمان دى مفهاش مشاعر اساسا لا كذب ولا حقيقيه اللى بيحب بيبقي نفسه يشوف حبيبه دايما تخيلى هيبقي حب ازاى وهي مشافتوش اساسا وازاى بيقولها بحبك واحنا منعرفش بعض لا شكل ولا اسلوب ولا طبع ولاحتى عارفه هو صادق ولا لا
مش حب ده وجع قلب وحيره جامده​ 

*3-التوافق ::*​دى نقطه اهم من كله
عرفتى منين انه متوافق معاكى ميمكن واحد شغال فى سايبر وبيقولك انا ابن مش عارف مين وعربيتى نوعها كذا ولا يمكن بواب متمدن بيقعد على النت وبيقولك انا فى الفيلا بتاعتنا منت مشفتيش هتعرفى منين بقي ولنفرض انك شوفتيه وطلع استايل ونضيف او حتى عادى مناسب معاكى مش شرط كده
مستواه العلمى متناسب معاكى هتقول اه عرفتى منين وانتى مشفتيش بالأحساس
بقي طب ومستواه الاجتماعى بيقولك انا ساكن فى حته نضيفه وهو ساكن فى منطقه بيئه هتعرفى منين هتمشي وراه بقي؟؟ ولا اصحابه ميمكن مصاحب ناس وحشه دى هتعرفيها منين وكذلك مع الاولاد هتعرف منين كل ده وكمان ازاى هتقدرى تحدددى مدى التوافق الفكرى وانت متعرفيش طبعه ولا اخلاقه !!!!​.....................................................​ 
الحب مش كلمه سهله يا جماعه الحب احساس مش سهل نحسه بلاش نخلى مشاعرنا رخيصه لاى حد منعرفوش صح لمجرد احتياج للمشاعر دى كل حاجه ليها وقتها انت مش بتخش الجامعه غير لما تعدى على الابتدائى والاعدادى والثانوى الحب كده ليه وقته الصح اه بنحب فى اوقات غلط واحنا مش حاسين ومش بنحس ده غير بعد مننجرح بلاش نخسر اجمل مشاعر جوانا ..​ 

*في الاخر *انا عايز أوضح ان النت ممتاز جدا في توصيل المشاعر *الصادقة* وبيسهلها جدا بين اتنين يعرفو بعض بجد 
والصدق فعلا موجود بينهم وطبعا مابيكونش العيشة بتاعتهم مبنية على النت ومن النت وكل عيشتهم على النت وعايزيين يفضلو يحبو على النت بس 
لا هانقول انة وسيلة زيادة لتقريبهم ببعض يعني مش هايلاقو فرصة انهم يدنهم مع بعض فترة طويلة الا بية والميزة انهم فعلا من الاول صادقين فهيكون النت وسيلة ذهبية ليهم ​ 
وانا شوفت في الحقيقة امثلة بضرب بيها المثل في الحب لانهم بنو من الاول علاقتهم الحقيقية على الصدق بعد ماتعرفو على النت ​ 
لكن لو مبني على كذب من الاول هايكون وسيلة غلط وهايضيع الطرفين ..............​ 

هل انت متاكد ان ارتباطك عاطفيا من النت نابع من الصدق منك ومنها 
هل انت متاكد معـــرفه جيده(شكل -اسلوب-طباع)
هل انت متاكد من التوافق​ 
لو عرفو وبنو علاقتهم بكل الاسس دي اكيد هاتنجح 
ااقل حاجة لو مش موجودة عندك اعتبرة فاشل​ 
واوعى تعيش فية :banned:....... ​ 





الموضوع فكرتي وبشكر جيرل ان جيسيس بجد:rose: لانها ساعدتني فية بالنظرة الانثوية للموضوع ووضعت معايا نقط كتير فية 
ارجو اننا نكون قدرنا نوصل فكرة بسيطة جدا عن الحب من اول حرف
ومستني ارائكم ومناقشتكم فية
*ramyghobrial*, *girl_in_jesus*
منتدى الكنيسة العربية ​


----------



## ارووجة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع  تحفة والكلام مفهومة...

ئبل الموضوع  ده مرئ عليي موضوع  حب عالنت وايه رايك وحطيت رايي
انه لو الاتنين صادقين  الحب  هيستمر   عالحقيقة برضو وممكن  يكون اقوى اكتر
وازا كان طرف واحد منهن بكزبو  ممكن  الطرف  التاني يصير له حاجة بعد مايعرف  وفي كتير قصص هيكه
يعني في مرة قريت بالجريدة من شي سنة  واحد بيعمل حاله بنت وبيوعد ولاد يتلاقوا مع بعض برا  بيغتصبهم وبيقتلهم....
وازا التنين كزابيين  بيستاهلو هههههه

يعني راي من رايك في النهاية.


انا بعتبر  حالي  واعية انا من زمان وانا عالنت  من قبل 6 سنين تقريبا ماكنت ادخل منتدايات لانه ماكنت اعرف مواقع
كنت افوت على  شات....ومرت عليي قصص كتير...القصص معي وكمان قصص تانية مع ناس بعرفهن عالحقيقة...
واهلي وعوني عن مخاطر النت حتى قبل  كده لهلئ ماكانو يقبلو  اقعد عالنت...بقعد بالخفية ههه....بيقولولي دايما قومي النت  هيخرب عقلك  هو فعلا تضررت من النت تراجعك بالدراسة حوالي 180 درجة... بس في السنة دي هعوض  ان شاءالله ورجع كيف ماكنت واحسن...

اوكي

لما انا بدي احب عالنت  مابحب من الخط والا لون الخط والا الاسم...انما من طريقة الكلام مش كتابة انما صوتي
لانو تفرق وبقدر اميز  ازا كزاب والا صادق...تانيا عالشكل في كاميرا هالايام انا مابدي شوفه عشان الشكل  بدي شوفه  اديه عمره  او ازا هو صادق كيف قال عن شكله وازا كان كزاب  بكون ضعيف الشخصية لانه اهتم بالشكل اكتر من شخصيته وتصرفاته  وهيبقى كزاب  بكل شي...


يعني الصدق هو المهم
زي ماانته بالحقيقة  كون عالنت
شخصيتك طريقة كلامك  تصرفاتك  عمرك ....*



ومرسي اوي ليكم رامي وجيرل  على الموضوع الجميل ده
يعطيكم العافية ^_^

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## tina_tina (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا جيرل ويا رامى على الموضوع ( ليدز فيرست)
الموضوع حلو وانا عارفة انكم تعبتوا فيه اوى وفى ناس سهرت الليالى 
واحب اعلق عليه  ونتكلم شويه 
ونبتدى بالسؤال المعتاد ...................... هلى فى حب على النت ؟
ممكن نجواب 70%
اه فى حب بس الاهم ده شكله ايه 
من الفترة اللى بقعدها قدام النت , النت شئ رائع اوى للتقرب والتعارف على بعض 
ومحدش ينكر انه من الوسائل الهايلة فى عالم التكنولوجيا بس للى يستخدموا صح .....المهم
النت مش وحش ان احنا نحب منه ولكن بشروط او اسس معينه لان الحب زى ما قولتوا كده مش حاجة سهلة 
بالعكس ان شايفة ان الانسان اللى يقول انا خلاص حبيت وهرتبط بالانسانه دى وكان اختياره صح 
ده يبقى انسان بيعرف ازاى يحدد ويختار صح
بس اللى بيحصل ان الواحدة او الواحد بيقعد بالصدفة يتعرف عليها ويكلمها وهى كمان   يعجبها كلامه 
ويبتدى الحوار وبيتدوا يدخلوا فى العمق سنه بسنه لغاية ما تتعلق بيه ولازم يتكلموا كل يوم
وكمان بشوفوا بعض ده لو امكن
وده كله لانها بتحب الحب 
لانها عاوزة تملى المكان الفاضى اللى عنده
او انها محتاجة حد يكلمها 
يحس بيها
يقولها كلمة كويسة
يحسسها انها بنى ادمة 
وليها مشاعر وان فى حد يقدر يديها الحب اللى هى عاوزاه 
ده رائى بالنسبه للحب عهلى النت والكلام ده بيتعمل بسهوله لان يوجد شاشة هى اللى فاصلة 
فى الموضوع 
بس يا ترى لو الشاشة اتشالت ايه اللى كان ممكن يحصل
ده اللى بيتحدد بعد كده
معلش طولت عليكم 
بس احب اقول ان كلمة بحبك بجد ليها ثمن غالى اوى ومعرفناش نقدرة هضيع مننا 
وهنيجى وقت ما احنا محتاجين نقولها بجد محدش يصدقنا ومش هيبقى ليها ولا شكل ولا لون ولا طعم
:dance: ​


----------



## mary (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل بس أنا من رأى إن الحب عن طريق النت زى واحد بيشترى سمك فى مياه لو الحب إبتدى من تعارف عادى والاثنين حبوا يكلموا بعض على الشات بعد كده يبقى شىء لذيذ لكن من أولها حب من النت شىء غير مضمون خالص وده رأى


----------



## mr.hima (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الى تقريبا قال كل اللى فى نفسى .... موضوع هايل 
الصراحة راحة زى ما بيقولى.... فعلا أستحالة هتقدر تعرف أذا كان اللى قدامك بيكدب ولا لاء حتى لو شوفتة صوت وصورة ...
إذا كان الواحد بينخدع فى الناس اللى بتعامل معها وجها لوجة ما بالك بالناس اللى بتستخبى ورا شاشة وكيبورد ..........
الصراحة أنا أول ما قعدت على النت كنت مغرم بحكاية الشات وأنى أعمل علاقة بواحدة عن طريقة الشات فعلا كنت أتعرفت على واحد ...الصراحة حلوة ...مكنتش جميلة بس قات لما أجرب ..اهوة الواحد مش هيخسر حاجة.... قعدت أقولها كلام الصراحة لا ينطبق على شكلها بالمرة وهيا مبسوطة ...الخلاصة لو أنت عايز تخدع حد ممكن بالنت  
بس من وجهة نظرى أستحالة تكوين علاقة حب سوية بين أتنين عن طريق النت مفيش أحسن من الطبيعى


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> *موضوع تحفة والكلام مفهومة...*





ارووجة قال:


> *ئبل الموضوع ده مرئ عليي موضوع حب عالنت وايه رايك وحطيت رايي*
> *انه لو الاتنين صادقين الحب هيستمر عالحقيقة برضو وممكن يكون اقوى اكتر*
> *وازا كان طرف واحد منهن بكزبو ممكن الطرف التاني يصير له حاجة بعد مايعرف وفي كتير قصص هيكه*
> *يعني في مرة قريت بالجريدة من شي سنة واحد بيعمل حاله بنت وبيوعد ولاد يتلاقوا مع بعض برا بيغتصبهم وبيقتلهم....*
> ...




ارووجة الرائعه دايما بكتابتها 
اولا بحييكي وبشكرك جدا على ردك المطول دة
بس انتي واضح من كلامك حاجة 
انك موافقة عن الحب عن النت بتوافر الصدق بس 
هل انتي شايفة ان الميزة دي بس اللي تنفع وخلاص لنجاح علاقة بدايتها تعارف من النت ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> شكرا يا جيرل ويا رامى على الموضوع ( ليدز فيرست)
> 
> الموضوع حلو وانا عارفة انكم تعبتوا فيه اوى وفى ناس سهرت الليالى
> واحب اعلق عليه ونتكلم شويه
> ...


 
تينا تينا نورتينا :yahoo: 

كلامك جميل ياسيتي ومختلفناش عن المبدا 
بس مش صح ان ناس ترتبط فعلا من غير توافر الشروط اللي قولنا عليها هاتبقى نسية النجاح قليلة اوي ولا اية رايك؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> الموضوع جميل بس أنا من رأى إن الحب عن طريق النت زى واحد بيشترى سمك فى مياه لو الحب إبتدى من تعارف عادى والاثنين حبوا يكلموا بعض على الشات بعد كده يبقى شىء لذيذ لكن من أولها حب من النت شىء غير مضمون خالص وده رأى


 
اكيد ودة اللي احنا وضحناة برضة 
والنت فعلا رائع ولذيذ لما يكونو فعلا اتنين بيحبو بعض 
لانهم ممكن يقضو يوم كامل مع بعض وكل واحد في بلد 
بيقرب فعلا المسافات جدا  
وفعلا اولها حب من النت مش مضمون نهائي يعني ولا شافها ولا شافته وطبعا باقي الشروط عمرها ماهاتكون موجودة اساسا:smil12:


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الى تقريبا قال كل اللى فى نفسى .... موضوع هايل
> الصراحة راحة زى ما بيقولى.... فعلا أستحالة هتقدر تعرف أذا كان اللى قدامك بيكدب ولا لاء حتى لو شوفتة صوت وصورة ...
> إذا كان الواحد بينخدع فى الناس اللى بتعامل معها وجها لوجة ما بالك بالناس اللى بتستخبى ورا شاشة وكيبورد ..........
> الصراحة أنا أول ما قعدت على النت كنت مغرم بحكاية الشات وأنى أعمل علاقة بواحدة عن طريقة الشات فعلا كنت أتعرفت على واحد ...الصراحة حلوة ...مكنتش جميلة بس قات لما أجرب ..اهوة الواحد مش هيخسر حاجة.... قعدت أقولها كلام الصراحة لا ينطبق على شكلها بالمرة وهيا مبسوطة ...الخلاصة لو أنت عايز تخدع حد ممكن بالنت
> بس من وجهة نظرى أستحالة تكوين علاقة حب سوية بين أتنين عن طريق النت مفيش أحسن من الطبيعى


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة مفيش احسن من الطبيعي ملعوبة ياهيما 
كدة انت من كلامك كانت ميزة الصدق مش موجودة فخلاص حب اية بقة اللي جاي تتكلم عليه :spor22:


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع خطير يا بسمه انتي ورامي 

الحب عن طريق اول حرف

انا مش مع الحب علي النت بس انا مع الحب عن طريق النت

يعني قصدي بكلامي انه مش مشكله وسيله التعارف ايه لكن المشكله الطريقه الي هيستمر بيها الحب دا

يعني لو كانت وسيله التعارف النت بس حصلت مقابلات وتعارف واطور الموضوع لحب بعد كدا

فيها ايه ماهو النت زيه زي اي وسيله تعارف تانيه

بس الي انا مش معاه انه النت يبقا الوسيله الوحيده للحب يعني انا مش مع اني الغي جانب المواجهه

لو حصلت مواجهه وحكمنا عقلنا وطلعت كل الظروف مناسبه يبقا ليه لا

لكن لو محصلتش واكتفينا بالنت بس او حصلت وطلعت الظروف مش مناسبه 

وحاولنا نلغيها زي مثلا الفوارق في المستوي الاجتماعي او المادي او التعليمي

دا مينفعش

دا علي اعتبار انه كل الاطراف توافقه مش اي طرف بيضحك علي التاني

بس علي ما تلاقي قصه متوافقه دي بنسبه مش اكتر من 5 % 
بس قصص الحب الي بتبقا علي النت مش اقل من 90 %
بس الي منها بيكمل مش اكتر من 5 %
لظروف كتير اوي اوي اوي اوي

بس التوفيق بيبقا من عند ربنا
ودي حاجه في اي علاقه سواء من النت او تعارف عادي
شكرا يا بسمه انتي ورامي علي الموضوع ومستنين المناقشه الي وراه


----------



## mrmr120 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

تحفة يارامى 
موضوع فعلا خطير 
ومطلوب من الى بنشوفة دلوقتى 
بص انا مش مع الحب من على النت 
دة مش حب دة لعب عيال ولعبة بايخة كمان 
ازاى انتى او انتا هتحبوا بعض من غير ماتشوفوا بعض ولا تقبلوا بعض
ازاى هتقدروا تحبوا بعض وتعيشوا حياة سعيدة 
لو حصل ونادرا مابيحصل واتجوزوا هو هيقعد يقول لها 
انتى كنتى بتكلمى غيرى وتعرفى 1 و 2 و3
وهتبقى حياة تعيسة مفيهاش اى حب ولا صدق مشاعر​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> الموضوع خطير يا بسمه انتي ورامي
> 
> الحب عن طريق اول حرف
> 
> ...


 
تمام ياميريت انتي بكلمة بسيطة اكدتي على اللي احنا بنقول علية 
يبقى انتي برضة موافقة ان لازم تتوافر ال3 شروط 
شكرا ياميريت


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> تحفة يارامى
> 
> موضوع فعلا خطير
> ومطلوب من الى بنشوفة دلوقتى
> ...


 
يبقى المعرفة مش موجودة يامرمر لانة لو كان فعلا عارفها مكنش هايقول كدة
اية رايك بقة ؟؟؟؟ 
اي خدمة 
وشكرا ياسيتي على مرورك


----------



## tina_tina (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تينا تينا نورتينا :yahoo:
> طول عمرى :smil12: ​
> كلامك جميل ياسيتي ومختلفناش عن المبدا
> بس مش صح ان ناس ترتبط فعلا من غير توافر الشروط اللي قولنا عليها هاتبقى نسية النجاح قليلة اوي ولا اية رايك؟؟


 
طبعا من غير الشروط يبقى احنا بنضيع وقت فى الهوا:dance: 
​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> طبعا من غير الشروط يبقى احنا بنضيع وقت فى الهوا:dance: ​


 
اساسي ياتينا شكرا ليكي


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع تحفه جميل جدا 
بس انا عايزة اقول حاجه مهمه
النت وسيله تعارف
ممكن اى بنت تتعرف على شاب ويقول ويزيد على اللى عندة ويطلع فى الاخر بواب واعد فى سيبر
لكن ولكن دى مهمه قوى
فى فرق بين انسان صادق بيتكلم بجديه وانسان بكاش يعنى
ممكن يتعرفو على النت ويتقبلو ويتعرفو على بعض اكتر
ومع العلم انا ضد خروج البنات مع الشباب 
اقصد بانهم يتعرفو على بعض 
يعنى لو هو انسان صادق فى الحاله دى مفيش مانع انى البنت تفتح المجال انو يجى يزرهم فى البيت
يتعرفو على بعض اكتر
وقتها الوضع هيتغير مش هتكون معرفه نت بقا
لا دا انسان دخل بتهم اتعرف عليهم عرفو كويس
لو اتقدم للبنت مش هيكون حب نت
بس اهم اتعرفو على بعض عن طريق النت
يبقا النت وسيله للتعارف
مش للحب​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> موضوع تحفه جميل جدا
> 
> بس انا عايزة اقول حاجه مهمه
> النت وسيله تعارف
> ...


 
تمام يابنت الفادي رائيك برضة ماختلفش عن كلامنا 
بس انتي يهمك الصدق اكتر صح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تمام ياميريت انتي بكلمة بسيطة اكدتي على اللي احنا بنقول علية
> يبقى انتي برضة موافقة ان لازم تتوافر ال3 شروط
> شكرا ياميريت


 

طبعا يارامي لازم تكون الشروط متوافقه
انا موافقه علي كلامك كله


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو انا عملت حاجه الفكره فكرتك يا راامووو:16_4_10: :16_4_10: 
بص كده يا رامى هتلاقيهم كلهم متفقين معانا
وانا كمان معاكم فى ان لو اتعرفوا على النت وكملوا علاقتهم على الطبيعى 
ممكن تنجح!!!:dntknw: 
لكن احنا بنتكلم على الحب الكامل اللى على النت
يعنى مع بعض معظم الوقت بس لا صوت ولا صوره
ولو فى صوت وصوره  بالكام والميك تفتكرى هتقدرى تحددى مدى صدقه بيلعب ولا جد
الكام حاجه وانه يبقي قدام منك حاجه شايفه نظراته حركاته رد فعله 
ده مش هيبقي حب 
يمكن يكون تعود  اه (( انا بكلم الانسان ده كل يوم وبقينا فاهمين بعض وحاسه بمشاعر ليه))
بس كل ده وهم ليييييييه؟؟؟ لان هو بيدكى صوره عنه يمكن مش فيه لكن الطبيعى مفيش 
احسن منه على رأى هيما لانكوا بتنزلوا من الوهم((واقصد على علاقات الحب بس لكن الصداقه ممكن تكونى صداقات بجد على النت)) لأرض الواقع وتخيلى بقي لو الموضوع جد
وكلم عائلتك هنا بقي الاصددام بالحياه واحد فاضي وقاعد كل وقته على النت هترتبطوا ازااااى
بس يا جماعه فيه ناس جد وبتقعد على النت وممكن ترتبط وتحب بجد وبكل صدق بس زى ما 
ميريت قالت 5% ودى مش نسبه قليله
فياريت نطبق نظام ((حرص ولا تخونش)) لان الحب ده لو مفهوش الأسس اللى قولناها ودى كبدايه
يبقي مش حب
وشكرا لمشاركتكم كلكم واحد واحد:36_3_11: *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تمام يابنت الفادي رائيك برضة ماختلفش عن كلامنا
> بس انتي يهمك الصدق اكتر صح ؟؟؟؟



طبعا الصدق اهم حاحه فى الحب
مش فى الحب بس 
اهم حاجه فى حياه الانسان​​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *هو انا عملت حاجه الفكره فكرتك يا راامووو:16_4_10: :16_4_10:
> بص كده يا رامى هتلاقيهم كلهم متفقين معانا
> وانا كمان معاكم فى ان لو اتعرفوا على النت وكملوا علاقتهم على الطبيعى
> ممكن تنجح!!!:dntknw:
> ...




كلامك صح مليون الميه يا جيرل
لازم نفكر كويس قوى ونفهم الموضوع دا كويس قوى
ونخلى بالنامن نفسنا
لانى كتير بقولو ويعيدو عن نفسهم ويطلع الكلام غلط
دا مش كدا بس
لا دا فى شبابا بتعد على النت مخصوص علشان تقنع البنات انها بتحبها وانها على دينها كمان 
ويطلع بيلعب لغرض معين فى دماغه
الموضوع دا مهم قوى للبنات خصوصا انهم يفهمو كويس قوى
مش اى حد تتكلم معاه وتصدقه
مش اى حد تديه معلومات خاصه عنك وعن عائلتك ومشاكلك
معلش انا اسفه خرجت عن الموضوع بس انا افتكرت موضوع مهم قوى كان موجود  فى موقع الاقباط متحدين
بنت من اسكندريه اتعرفت على واحد من شرم الشيخ وحبو بعض والواد جاى اسكندريه يقابلها البنت مرجعتش البيت تانى
والشاب دا كان مفهمها انو من دينها مسيحى يعنى
بعد كدا اكتشفو العكس
ربنا يحافظ علينا ويرحمنا​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*صح يا بنت الفادى كتير من الشباب الغير 

مسيحين بنتهزوا الفرصه دى وبيكلموا البنات المسيحين علشان كده

وده مش فى النت ده كمان فى الحقيقه بيقولوا انهم مسيحين

 علشان يوقعوا بنات فلاااااااااااااااازم نخلى بالنا 

احنا بنتكلم مع مين وهنقول ايه

بس علشان منطلعش من موضوعنا لازم تتأكدى من ديانته كمان 

ودى كمان من اسس الحب يعنى الصدق انه يقولك انا مسيحى

 او غير كله بيرجع للصدق وده مش هتقدرى تحدديه من الشات​*


----------



## Badr (19 ديسمبر 2006)

برافو عليك يا رامي بجد موضوع هايل , 
و المشكله دي منتشره بصوره تحسسك ان الشات او النت اتعمل عشان الاخوه الحبيبه ,  تلاقي ياعيني الواد من دول داخل ع النت بيتلكك لاي بنت عشان يحبها ( يعني م الاخر كده بيحب على نفسه ) .. و لما يلاقيها يروح راسم نفسه و يفتح لها الكاميرا بقى و يعمل نفسه بيتكلم في الموبايل و يمسك الموبايل بايده الشمال عشان يوريها انه لابس  الساعه ,,, و  هي بقى تروح عايشه في دور باكينام بنت الاكابر , ولما الوقت يسرقها و تلاقي ان الفلوس اللي معاها مش هاتكفي تستأن منه عشان ميعاد درس البيانو ... بجد والله حاجات غريبه شباب ماعندوش عقل ,, بس برضه عشان مانظلمش في شباب صادق و محترم و انا كان ليا زميله ايام الجامعه اتجوزت شاب سوري اتعرفت عليه من ع النت ,, 
بس هل الجواز بالطريقه دي ممكن ينجح من غير الشروط اللي رامي حطها ؟؟؟؟؟ ما اعتقدش .


----------



## artamisss (19 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بعتبر  ان الشات بين المسيحين والحب على النت بين الشباب المسيحى عامل زى  الجواز العرفى  مع الاختلالالالالاف طبعا  بس النظريه فى ايه  ان الاتنين مابيقدروش يعيشوا فى الواقع  ومابيلاقوش الحب ولا الاهتمام فى اواقع وفى نفس االوقت  هما اصلا طالعين  ضعفاء ميعرفوش  ازاى اخختار شريك حياتى 
 يعنى ايه حب 
يعنى  ايه جواز  يعنى ويعنى  ويعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاتلاقي البنات تجرى ورا الواد اللى بيهتم بيها  ويرن عليها وراحه جايه يكلمها  والواد نفسه كذلك  لما يلاقى اخر اليوم واحده ترن عليه  تكلمه عملت ايه فى شغلك  ومعرفش ايه  وهما الاتنين ماشااااااااافوش بعض اصلا 
بس مجرد تعود  انتج عنه  تعلق  بسبب شعور بالاحتياااج  فى الاصل 

شكرا يا رامى انت وجيرل على الموضوع  ربنا يباركو  وتنزلوا  كمان


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *هو انا عملت حاجه الفكره فكرتك يا راامووو:16_4_10: :16_4_10: *
> ​


 
عيب تقولي كدة
الفكرة كانت عندي بس انتي اللي حولتيها لنقاط كدة 
ثانكس ياجيرل:36_3_11:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> برافو عليك يا رامي بجد موضوع هايل ,
> و المشكله دي منتشره بصوره تحسسك ان الشات او النت اتعمل عشان الاخوه الحبيبه , تلاقي ياعيني الواد من دول داخل ع النت بيتلكك لاي بنت عشان يحبها ( يعني م الاخر كده بيحب على نفسه ) .. و لما يلاقيها يروح راسم نفسه و يفتح لها الكاميرا بقى و يعمل نفسه بيتكلم في الموبايل و يمسك الموبايل بايده الشمال عشان يوريها انه لابس الساعه ,,, و هي بقى تروح عايشه في دور باكينام بنت الاكابر , ولما الوقت يسرقها و تلاقي ان الفلوس اللي معاها مش هاتكفي تستأن منه عشان ميعاد درس البيانو ... بجد والله حاجات غريبه شباب ماعندوش عقل ,, بس برضه عشان مانظلمش في شباب صادق و محترم و انا كان ليا زميله ايام الجامعه اتجوزت شاب سوري اتعرفت عليه من ع النت ,,
> بس هل الجواز بالطريقه دي ممكن ينجح من غير الشروط اللي رامي حطها ؟؟؟؟؟ ما اعتقدش .


 
ههههههههههههه حلوة الحتة بتاعه باكينام دي  
وشكرا يابدر بجد انت منور 
وبعدين سيبك انت على راي هيما مفيش احسن من الحب الطبيعي


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> انا بعتبر ان الشات بين المسيحين والحب على النت بين الشباب المسيحى عامل زى الجواز العرفى مع الاختلالالالالاف طبعا بس النظريه فى ايه ان الاتنين مابيقدروش يعيشوا فى الواقع ومابيلاقوش الحب ولا الاهتمام فى اواقع وفى نفس االوقت هما اصلا طالعين ضعفاء ميعرفوش ازاى اخختار شريك حياتى
> يعنى ايه حب
> يعنى ايه جواز يعنى ويعنى ويعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاتلاقي البنات تجرى ورا الواد اللى بيهتم بيها ويرن عليها وراحه جايه يكلمها والواد نفسه كذلك لما يلاقى اخر اليوم واحده ترن عليه تكلمه عملت ايه فى شغلك ومعرفش ايه وهما الاتنين ماشااااااااافوش بعض اصلا
> بس مجرد تعود انتج عنه تعلق بسبب شعور بالاحتياااج فى الاصل
> ...


 
شكرا ليكي انتي ياديانا انك شاركتي في الموضوع 
وبعدين انتي برضة مش وضحتي 
هل النقط اللي احنا حطيناها دي 
ناقصة نقطة مهمه ولا انتي معانا في ان هما دول اللي يترجمو لحب حقيقي ؟؟؟


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثانكس ايه بس:new2:  انت الخير والبركه 
وعلى العموم العفو يا راامو 
وفعلا بدر بيأكد وجهت النظر اللى قولناها بتاعت انه يكون بواب او شغال فى سايبر بيقولك انا فى الفيلا والكلام ده انا شايفه ان كله بيرجع للصدق
وشكرا لمرورك يا دودو
بس ايه المانع ان يكون تعارفهم على النت كبدايه لكن الحب الحقيقي لازم بدايه تكون كده*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا رامى نزلته بس بجد رائع انتا وجيرو*

*المهم طبعا رائى مش هيختلف كتير عن كل الاراء اللى بجد كلها واقعيه وصح *
*وعجبنى رائى ميريت جداا *



> انا مش مع الحب علي النت بس انا مع الحب عن طريق النت


 
*بس يجماعه الانسان الجد بيبان حتى لو على النت بيبان طريقه كلامه طريقه اهتمامه للموضوع عاوز فعلا يتعرف عليكى اكتر حجات كتير بتوضح ده *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا رامى نزلته بس بجد رائع انتا وجيرو*
> 
> *المهم طبعا رائى مش هيختلف كتير عن كل الاراء اللى بجد كلها واقعيه وصح *
> *وعجبنى رائى ميريت جداا *
> ...


 
معلشي بقة اخد وقت علشان يطلع بالشكل دة 
بس خلي بالك ياميرنا سهل اوي ان واحد  يمثل دور الجد وانة صادق ويلعب على بنت ويعلقها بية
والصدق من ورا الشاشة مش بيبقى واضح اوي


----------



## ارووجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ارووجة الرائعه دايما بكتابتها
> اولا بحييكي وبشكرك جدا على ردك المطول دة
> بس انتي واضح من كلامك حاجة
> انك موافقة عن الحب عن النت بتوافر الصدق بس
> هل انتي شايفة ان الميزة دي بس اللي تنفع وخلاص لنجاح علاقة بدايتها تعارف من النت ؟؟؟؟؟؟



مرسي ليك اخي...

طبعا  الميزة دي لوحدها مش هتنفع ...بس هي من الاساسيات المهمة في هناك اشياء كمان تانية مهمة
العلاقة بين طرفين والمحبة مبنية على الصدق  والتفاهم وتشابه بين الطرفين والتصرف والاخلاق ......

يعني كان شخص صادق وبيكلم بصدق
ممكن  تحبه او ممكن لا...عشان حاجات تانية ماتنطبقش عليك
او ممكن تعتبره متل اخ...
يعني مو اساس بس  للحب هو كمان احدى الاساسيات للصداقة  اخوة  وكده يعني
الصدق حاجة تمينة جدااااا
منفتقدها  كتيررر بهالايام
بكل المجالات  بالحياة الاجتماعية  والسياسة....
لو كانت  بكل انسان  اكيد مع المحبة  ماكان في مشاكل  بالدنيا


----------



## artamisss (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اكيد طبعا دى اسس طبيعيه لاى حب   وبعدين يارامى  انا موقفى  باين  من كلامى 
ان مفيش حب على النت   دى حييييييييييييطه بينى وبين اللى قدامى هاحبه ازاى 

ده يبقى تعلق علشان الشباب مش لاقى الحب فى الواقع  فابيعيش الحاجات اللى  ناقصاه فى حياته  على النت  وتعتبر ارخص وسيله اتصال بين الناس


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا ميرنا 
و فعلا زى ما رامى قال ممكن اى حد يمثل الصدق
لكن هو بيلعب ومش صادق ولا بيحب بجد
وعلشان البنات طيبين مش بيعرفوا الصادق وبيحبوا كده:new2: 




			الصدق حاجة تمينة جدااااا
منفتقدها كتيررر بهالايام
بكل المجالات بالحياة الاجتماعية والسياسة....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صح يا اروجه انا معاكى فى دى جداااا
بس بنقول لو متوافق فى كل ده يبقي ساعتها اهم حاجه الصدق بقي




			ان مفيش حب على النت دى حييييييييييييطه بينى وبين اللى قدامى هاحبه ازاى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ده مختصر مفيد لان مفيش اى تواصل بينهم وبين بعض*​


----------



## ميريت (19 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لكن احنا بنتكلم على الحب الكامل اللى على النت*
> 
> *يعنى مع بعض معظم الوقت بس لا صوت ولا صوره*
> *ولو فى صوت وصوره بالكام والميك تفتكرى هتقدرى تحددى مدى صدقه بيلعب ولا جد*
> ...


 

بصي يا بسمه حتي لو فيه ناس جد
بس انا مش مع
long distance relationship ​ 
انا مش بفضل النوع دا من العلاقات
فيه حجات كتير اوي مش بتبان غير في المواجهه
حتي لو الانسان الي معايا دا صادق بس مينفعش تنحصر العلاقه علي النت وبس
حتي لو مقابلات كل فتره
بس المهم تحصل مواجهه وتكون العلاقه في حدود الادب وتكون بعلم الاهل​ 
النت ممكن يطور العلاقه او يكون سبب فيها
لكن يكون حاجه اساسيه فيها مينفعش​


----------



## ميريت (19 ديسمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> انا بعتبر ان الشات بين المسيحين والحب على النت بين الشباب المسيحى عامل زى الجواز العرفى مع الاختلالالالالاف طبعا


 
يلاهوي يا ديانا علي التعابير ايه يابنتي دا
انتي عممتي الحكايه الشات عامه بين المسيحين مع الحب علي النت
وقارنتيهم بالجواز العرفي

هنخالي التعبير جايز
يعني معني كدا انك بتقولي اي علاقه يبقا النت سببها بتفشل ؟؟؟؟؟ ومينفعش تعيش في الواقع
ولا ايه رايك؟؟؟؟؟



artamisss قال:


> مابيلاقوش الحب ولا الاهتمام فى الواقع وفى نفس االوقت هما اصلا طالعين ضعفاء ميعرفوش ازاى اخختار شريك حياتى
> يعنى ايه حب
> يعنى ايه جواز يعنى ويعنى ويعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فاتلاقي البنات تجرى ورا الواد اللى بيهتم بيها ويرن عليها وراحه جايه يكلمها والواد نفسه كذلك لما يلاقى اخر اليوم واحده ترن عليه تكلمه عملت ايه فى شغلك ومعرفش ايه وهما الاتنين ماشااااااااافوش بعض اصلا
> بس مجرد تعود انتج عنه تعلق بسبب شعور بالاحتياااج فى الاصل


 

طيب ماهو اي حب ممكن يتكون عن طريق النت او عن طريق الواقع بيبقا الاهتمام عنصر اساسي فيه يعني ممكن اي علاقه تبتدي سواء من النت او من بره النت عن الطريقه دي
بس الاهم بقا هيستخدموا عقلهم بعد كدا ولا لاء
يعني لو حصل واتقابلوا ولقوا مفيش كيمياء
هل هيكملوا ولا لاء
هل هيكملوا عيشه في الوهم ولا لاء
هل لو فيه فروق اجتماعيه هتتلاشي ولا لاء
هل وهل وهل وهل
حجات كتير اوي
المفروض تتحسم
عشان العلاقه تكون ناجحه
سواء اساسها النت او مش اساسها النت
المهم واهم شي انه يحصل مواجهه
صح يادودو ولا انتي رايك ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا رامى نزلته بس بجد رائع انتا وجيرو*
> 
> *المهم طبعا رائى مش هيختلف كتير عن كل الاراء اللى بجد كلها واقعيه وصح *
> *وعجبنى رائى ميريت جداا *
> ...


 

مرسي يا ميرنا 
بس دي حاجه ميختلفش عليها 2
انه النت مفيش منه اي مشكله انه يكون سبب في التعارف
لكن انك تحصري كل العلاقه عليه دي حاجه مرضيه


----------



## ميريت (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> معلشي بقة اخد وقت علشان يطلع بالشكل دة
> بس خلي بالك ياميرنا سهل اوي ان واحد يمثل دور الجد وانة صادق ويلعب على بنت ويعلقها بية
> والصدق من ورا الشاشة مش بيبقى واضح اوي


 

ماهو عشان كدا يارامي بقول انه لازم تحصل مواجهه ومش مره او 2 لا كتير

هنا هيبان اذا كانت المشاعر صح ولا غلط هتزيد ولا هتقل


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

تمام ياشباب وانا مش معترض عليكي ياديانا 
انا موافق على كلامك جدا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بصي يا بسمه حتي لو فيه ناس جد
> بس انا مش مع
> long distance relationship
> انا مش بفضل النوع دا من العلاقات
> ...



*
كده انتى متفقه معانا وده اللى احنا قولناه  مختلفناش كتيرر 
وانا اقصد فى مشاركتى انه ممكن يكون صادق معاها انه يبتدى علاقتهم نت
ومقصدش كل العلاقه نت لانها كده مش جد اكيد لازم الاسس اللى حطناها
​
*


----------



## ميريت (20 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *كده انتى متفقه معانا وده اللى احنا قولناه مختلفناش كتيرر *
> *وانا اقصد فى مشاركتى انه ممكن يكون صادق معاها انه يبتدى علاقتهم نت*
> *ومقصدش كل العلاقه نت لانها كده مش جد اكيد لازم الاسس اللى حطناها*​


 


ماهو ممكن يكون داخل مش جد في الاول بس رجله تقع في الخيه قصدي يحبها
مش شرط برضه
بس اهم حاجه انه يتكسر حاجز النت


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ماهو ممكن يكون داخل مش جد في الاول بس رجله تقع في الخيه قصدي يحبها
> مش شرط برضه
> بس اهم حاجه انه يتكسر حاجز النت


 
طبعا يامرمر ويبقى فية الشروط اللي اتكلمنا عليها 
لو وحدة نقصت انتهخى كل شيء


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ماهو ممكن يكون داخل مش جد في الاول بس رجله تقع في الخيه قصدي يحبها
> مش شرط برضه
> بس اهم حاجه انه يتكسر حاجز النت


 
طبعا يامرمر ويبقى فية الشروط اللي اتكلمنا عليها 
لو وحدة نقصت انتهخى كل شيء


----------



## ميريت (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طبعا يامرمر ويبقى فية الشروط اللي اتكلمنا عليها
> لو وحدة نقصت انتهخى كل شيء


 


طبعا متفقه معاكوا

لازم كل الشروط تبقا متفقه
والتوفيق في الاخر من عند ربنا


----------



## tina_tina (20 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> طبعا متفقه معاكوا
> 
> لازم كل الشروط تبقا متفقه
> والتوفيق في الاخر من عند ربنا


 
الله عليكى فى اخر كلمة دى
انا مؤمنة اوى 
انا الانسان مهما عمل لو ربنا مش راضى على الموضوع ده هيتكمل ازاى
اكيد هتبقى فى مليون سبب يخلى الموضوع ينتهى 
متقولش ده نت ولا كليه ولا كنيسة ولا حتى جامع 
ربنا فى الاول وفى الاخر
:smil12: ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> الله عليكى فى اخر كلمة دى
> 
> انا مؤمنة اوى
> انا الانسان مهما عمل لو ربنا مش راضى على الموضوع ده هيتكمل ازاى
> ...


 
طيب ماهو دة اكيد ياتينا مش محتاج كلام فية ولا اية


----------



## tina_tina (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب ماهو دة اكيد ياتينا مش محتاج كلام فية ولا اية


 

بووووووووووووووووووووضح بس
اصل ساعات الناس بتنسى:smil12: ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> بووووووووووووووووووووضح بس
> 
> 
> اصل ساعات الناس بتنسى:smil12: ​


 
بس خلي بالك لو ربنا مش راضي اساسا الحاجات دي مش هاتم اساسا


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

معاكوا حق
ربنا الي بيدبر


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس خلي بالك لو ربنا مش راضي اساسا الحاجات دي مش هاتم اساسا



*اعتقد ممكن تتم يا رامى كتجربه للأنسان *


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا غير مجرب بالشرور

بس الجواز بيبقا ارادتنا احنا
وربنا مش بيجوز حد غصب عنه
احنا الي بنقرر واحنا الي بنختار
والاخر نرمي كل حاجه علي شماعه ربنا
نختار غلط من الاول ونقول ربنا رايد

ربنا بيوفق لما تتفق الاراداتين


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا ميريت انا مقصدش جواز انا اقصد ارتباط عاطفى ​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ربنا غير مجرب بالشرور
> 
> بس الجواز بيبقا ارادتنا احنا
> وربنا مش بيجوز حد غصب عنه
> ...


 
وربنا مدينا عقل نفكر بية 
ولما تبقى كل الظروف غلط اكيد رساله منة لينا


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اكيد يارامي
معاك حق


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *يا ميريت انا مقصدش جواز انا اقصد ارتباط عاطفى ​*


 


اكيد
الارتباط العاطفي لو انتهي 
بيكون الطرفين خدو خبره كبيره من الموضوع دا
واتعلموا حجات كتير اوي تفيدهم لحياتهم بعد كدا


----------



## girl_in_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ده اللى اقصده لكن جوازنا وااااحد مفيش فصال فيه مينفعش نقول زى ما تيجى لكن الارتباط ممكن تبعدوا عن بعض ولأهون الاسباب بس بحس دى تجارب من ربنا انك بتخلى الامل فى حياتك مش بتيأسى وتضعفى*​


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

معاكي حق يا بسمه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بس مش معنى كدة
انك تاخدي الارتباط تتجارب 
كدة ممكن اساسا يفشل 
لو داخلة تقولي اخد خبرة ؟؟ ولا اية


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*اكيد مش هبقي داخله اقول اهى خبره وخلاص 
اكيد ببقي عاوزه الموضوع يكمل لكن لو غير كده مكنتش  يبقي فى جرح او اتأثر حتى​*


----------



## azazi (23 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا 

بعدك مأمل!!!!!

بعدك مأمل ترجـع شـئ راح = اللي راح انساه لايمكن يعـود

اللي راح انساه واعتبره مزاح = مثل ماانـي نسيتـه ياجحـود

مااشوف برجعتي يمك صلاح = ياللي اشواقي تقابلهـا ببـرود

كم وكم كافحت من شانك كفاح = ليه مابادلتنـي نفـس الجهـود

عشرتك هم وغرابيل وجـراح = والعواطف مالها بقلبك وجـود

لي عمر وياك ماشفت انشراح = اجني اشواكك واقول انه ورود

لاتعذرلـي ولاتبـدي اقتـراح = انت ياما قلت واخلفت الوعود

وسط قلبك مالقا قلبـي مـراح = والمشاعر مالقت منـك ردود

مانفع بك كل صبري والصياح = واعتقد للصبر يانـادم حـدود

لاتوسل ترتجي مني السمـاح = اعرفك ومجربك مامنك فـود


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> بعدك مأمل!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ياعزازي بس بجد انا تعبت في قراية شعرك ياريت لو تبتقى تبعتلي شرحة والكلمات الصعبة في رساله خاصة


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس مش معنى كدة
> انك تاخدي الارتباط تتجارب
> كدة ممكن اساسا يفشل
> لو داخلة تقولي اخد خبرة ؟؟ ولا اية


 


لا طبعا مين قال كدا
مفيش احسن من المشاعر البيور الي بتطلع لاول ره
يعني لما تيجي تقارن اول حب بتاني وتالت حب
مش هتلاقيهم طالعين بنفس الاندفاع بتاع اول حب
فيش احسن من انه المشاعر تطلع لاول مره
بس ان 
الواحد يدخل تجربه ويخرج منها دا مش معناه انه خسر مشاعر
هي بترجع تتجمع تاني بس بعد فتره
بس معاها خبره كبيره اوي اوي اوي
بس ارجع واقول مفيش انقي من الحب الاول
علي الاقل الطرفين بيبقوا واثقين في بعض اكتر انه مفيش حد قبل كدا
ولو حصلت مشكله ميقعدوش يطلعوا المستخبي لبعض


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *اكيد مش هبقي داخله اقول اهى خبره وخلاص​*
> *اكيد ببقي عاوزه الموضوع يكمل لكن لو غير كده مكنتش يبقي فى جرح او اتأثر حتى*​


 

مين يحب جرح تاني
المشكله انه كل جرح بيبقي اصعب من الي قبله
وبتبدي الثقه تهتز 
وحجات كتير اوي بتتكسر


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

حتى تثقتك بربنا ياميريت؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

عاوز الحق
اه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*اه اازاى بقي يا ميريت يمكن فى اول الجرح لكن بعد وقت قليل  جدا عن نفسي بقول  ان ربنا مبيدربرش حاجه وحشه فهمهالى تقصد ايه؟؟​*


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكاي يا بسمه
بس ساعه الجرح مش بتفكري


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 ديسمبر 2006)

عاوزة الحق ياميرت
انتي محتاجةتقربي اكتر لربنا
ربنا مش هاياساعدك الا اذا كنتي واثقة فية 
انا عارف ان ربنا حنون اوي حتى على اللي بيبعد عنه
بس لازم يبقى عندنا دم


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

رامي انا بتكلم عامه مش قصدي حاجه
انت فهمتني غلط


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> رامي انا بتكلم عامه مش قصدي حاجه
> انت فهمتني غلط


 
طيب قصدك اية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ياواد بقول مش قصدي حاجه
بتكلم عامه
اي حد لو انجرح 
حتي مش شرط جرح
حصلتله تجربه
بيقعد يعاتب ربنا ويقوله ليه يارب عملت كدا ليه يارب
دا فيه بيعملوا اكتر مني مليون مره وانت مش بتحاسبهم كدا


ودي طبيعه اي حد

فيه قصه في بستان الرهبان
بتقول انه قديس معين كان عايش مع تلميذه في الصحرا
المهم التلميذ ا نزل من البريه عشان حاجه
فشاف جنازه راجل ظالم اوي اوي
كانت تشيب
والناس كلها مكرماه
ورفعاه
مع انه كان راجل مش كويس
فلما رجع لقا القديس الي كان عايش معاه
مات
والديابه سحبه جثته وعماله تاكل فيها
فقعد التلميذ يعاتب ربنا ويقوله ليه يارب كدا
بقا الراجل الي عامل شرورالدنيا كلها تكرمه في اخرته كدا
والقديس الي مغلطش مكنتش مستني لغايه ما انا ارجع وادفنه
تقوم تخالي الديابه كدا تنهش في لحمه

المهم ربنا قاله انه الراجل التاني عمل مجد في الدنيا عشان كدا الناس كلها كرمته
لكن القديس عمل اخطاء بسيطه
فربنا قال يخلص منه في الدنيا عشان يطلع فوق نضيف
انا مش فاكره القصه بالظبط
بس هو دا مضمونها

انه مش معني انه ربنا بيورينا تجارب وناس تانيه مش بيخيها تمر بنفس التجربه
يبقا عني كدا انها كويسه واننا وحشين

بس دا كان قصدي
بس المشكله انك كمان بتفقد الثقه بربنا وقت التجربه


----------



## remoo (13 يناير 2007)

ممكن  يكون الحب عن طريق النت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
  النت اختراع جميل لنقل الاخبار والمعلومات  لكن كيف يستطيع ان ينقل المشاعر ! !!!! 

الحب احساس لا تستطيع اي جيهاز في العالم كيفية التعبير عنة الا لغة العيون عندما تنظرين في عين حبيبك تعرفي هل هو كازب ام صادق . 
 وبعدين تسمي اولادك ياهو وهوت ميل !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 يناير 2007)

ميريت قال:


> ياواد بقول مش قصدي حاجه
> بتكلم عامه
> اي حد لو انجرح
> حتي مش شرط جرح
> ...


 
مية مية يامرمر اسقفلك على كلامك


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 يناير 2007)

ريمووو قال:


> ممكن يكون الحب عن طريق النت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> النت اختراع جميل لنقل الاخبار والمعلومات لكن كيف يستطيع ان ينقل المشاعر ! !!!!
> 
> الحب احساس لا تستطيع اي جيهاز في العالم كيفية التعبير عنة الا لغة العيون عندما تنظرين في عين حبيبك تعرفي هل هو كازب ام صادق .
> وبعدين تسمي اولادك ياهو وهوت ميل !!!!!!!!!!!


 
وانت شايف ياريمو حد قال في الموضوع غير كدة
طبعا انا معاك مليون في المية بس ياريت تكون قريت الموضوع حلو
وبرحب بيك لانك عضو جديد معانا واتمنى تشوف باقي الموضوعات وتشرفنا برايك 
سلام المحبة معك


----------



## free_adam (13 يناير 2007)

موضوع جامد فعلا يا رامي و جيرل  .... و من الواضح ان الموضوع لمس ناس كتير قوي 

أنا طبعا معاكوا في رأيكم تماما .


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يناير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> موضوع جامد فعلا يا رامي و جيرل .... و من الواضح ان الموضوع لمس ناس كتير قوي
> 
> أنا طبعا معاكوا في رأيكم تماما .


 
ربنا يخليك يافري وشهادتك دي اعتز اعتز بيها اوي 
ومبسوط اننا قدرنا نلمس الناس


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

* الموضوع اكتر من رائع بجد وواضح انكوا تعبتوا فيه اوى 
 هو النت فعلا اختراع رائع اوى بس للى يستخدموه صح ...وانا مع رايكم تماما فى موضوع الحب عن طريق النت
بس انا عندى راى انه ممكن يكون فى فعلا حب حقيقى عن طريق النت وانا سمعت عن كام حاله كده بسيطه اوى اللى فعلا اتجوزو وارتبطوا عن طريق النت وجوازهم ناجح بجد انا بحط خط تحت كلمه سمعت مش عاصرتهم فعلا ولا اعرفهم شخصيا
بس انا مقتنعه ان ممكن يكون فى حب حقيقى عن طريق النت بس اللى متاكده منه انها حالات نااااااااادرة جدا
بس هو اكيد العنصر الاساسى فى نجاح الحب ده هو الصدق بس يكون صدق بجد مش الاتنين يكونوا بيقنعوا نفسهم انهم صادقين
يكون صدق مافيهوش اى تمثيل او تجميل للحقيقه  ولو ده حصل فعلا اعتقد انه هيكون ارتباط ناجح 
وشكراااااااا تانى ليكم على تعبكم وربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## ميدو (18 يناير 2007)

:yahoo: مشكور على الموضوع جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> * الموضوع اكتر من رائع بجد وواضح انكوا تعبتوا فيه اوى *
> *هو النت فعلا اختراع رائع اوى بس للى يستخدموه صح ...وانا مع رايكم تماما فى موضوع الحب عن طريق النت*
> *بس انا عندى راى انه ممكن يكون فى فعلا حب حقيقى عن طريق النت وانا سمعت عن كام حاله كده بسيطه اوى اللى فعلا اتجوزو وارتبطوا عن طريق النت وجوازهم ناجح بجد انا بحط خط تحت كلمه سمعت مش عاصرتهم فعلا ولا اعرفهم شخصيا*
> *بس انا مقتنعه ان ممكن يكون فى حب حقيقى عن طريق النت بس اللى متاكده منه انها حالات نااااااااادرة جدا*
> ...


 
ودة اللي قولناة واللي لغاية دلوقتي كلة متفق عليه
اية المشكلة لما يبقى ارتباط من النت 
بس لو فية الشروط دي اكيد خلاص مش هايبقى فية خوف
بس لازم نتاكد من الصدق دة
وشكرا ياميرا


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 يناير 2007)

ميدو قال:


> :yahoo: مشكور على الموضوع جزاك الله خير


 
العفو ياحبيبي ربنا يخليك وارجو انك تكون استفدت منة


----------



## †السريانيه† (25 فبراير 2007)

موضوع روعة بجد انا عجبني كثير  الحب من خلال النت اغلبيته ماينتهي بلفشل 
والسبب يرجع انه الانسان مهما حاول يكتشف عن الي بيكلموا ماممكن ان
يعرف كل التفاصيل الصحيحة الموضوع اوضح لنا كثير اشياء وانا رأيي ان الحب بلنت
مش صح مية مية قليل مايبقى صح 
شكراا ليباركم الرب لمجهودكم ​


----------



## الزعيم هيثم (7 مارس 2007)

*يا زعيم رامى 

بصراحه العنوان شدنى جدا ولما دخلت وقريت الموضوع أتشديت اكتر

شكرا يا زعيم على الموضوع*​


----------



## avocato (9 مارس 2007)

الموضوع ده خطير جدا وعايز وقت كير علشان نسطيع ان نخرج منه باسفاده  اوعدكم احضر الموضوع واعرضو عليكم للمناقشة لكن عموما هو موضوع جميل وشكر


----------



## minakahf (27 مارس 2007)

*بصراحه يا رامى الموضوع اكتر من ممتاز ودا من غير مجامله*
*بس عجبانى اوى الموقف اللى حصل فى الاول*​*ودا سؤال :*
*لو حد حصلو كدا هيعمل ايه؟*
ياريت الاجابه بجديه عشان فى ناس كتير وقعت فى نفس المشكله دى وانجرحت عشان تعارف مالوش لزمه
سلام ونعمه
:new2:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (27 مارس 2007)

*اهلا بيك معانا يا مينا
وانا كاتبه الموضوع مع رامى
مش هيعمل حاجه لانه مش هيبقي عارف ان ده بجد ولا كذب​*


----------



## بوي لندن (28 مارس 2007)

*أفضل موضوع قرئتُه عن الحب في حياتي*

*سلام الرب عليكم جميعاً 
من جد هذا الموضوع حلوووووووووووووووووو كثيرررررررررررررررررررر يعلمنا أشياء ماكنا نعرفها يعني كنا مغمضين عنها صحيح أنا أشكركم يا ramyghobrial, girl_in_jesus  على تنبيهي عن هذه الأمور وتنبيه الجميع من البشر عن هذه الأمور واتمنى لموضوعكم ياأخد الأول على مواضيع هذا القسم لأنه يستاهل مني لكم باقة ورد حمراء وأنا أو نحنُ ننتظر مواضيعكم الشيقه الجميله وأقترح أنكم تعملولكم نك جديد مشترك بينكم ثنينكم تدخلو عليه وتعلمونا أنه هذا النك لكم الأثنين وتألفو لنا مواضيع من جميع النواحي هذه فكره حلوه أنكم تشتركوا بنك واحد واما المواضيع الي تخص شخص واحد يعملها الي فكر فيها بنكه الشخصي وسلام المسيح لكم جميعاً*


----------



## هانى سليم (28 مارس 2007)

سلامى اترك لكم 
يا اخواتى انا شاب حياتى  مليانة مشاكل​ممكن حد يساعدنى براى سليم لانى لا اعرف  او لا اقدر ان اغيرها او اخد فى اى شياء قرار وبحاول اعيش​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (28 مارس 2007)

*كويس يا بوى لندن ان الموضوع عجبك واستفدت شكرا لفكرتك

وياريت يا هانى لو فى اى مشكله تكتبهلنا فى المنتدى هنا
واحنا هنقولك رأينا بكل صدق وأمانه 
ربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## MENA eid (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

اشكرا فى البدايه على انك تناقش موضوع هام جدا وبلفعل يخص الشباب اليومين دول ولذلك احب ان اقول انى اعجبت بهذا الموضوع جدا مع تحياتى لك واتنمى منك المزيد من المقالات الهامه التى نعشها فى الوقت الحاضر وشكرا
       مينا
    :yahoo:


----------



## gersy (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

el mwdoo3 shdeed w 3gbny w kol el araa2 t2reebn tmtm


----------



## mazzikanoo (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*يا جماعة الموضوع بتاعكو جاااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا جدا جدا و من وجهة نظري انه يتوجه للبنات اكتر ... لان انا اغلب البنات اللي كلمتها على النت قالولى الكلام الغريب دة ... مع الرغم لو واحدة فيهم عاشرتنى يومين ممكن تنتحر هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## زاهي العجوري (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الحب يعمل المستحيل


----------



## مارسيليانا (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة ربنا مع الجميع 
ياجماعة نت إية بس إذا كان سورى انا هقول عن تجربة ما 
 يعنى انا اعرف حد خطب من على النت يبقى إية الكلام دا  او دليل على إية  إن فى تفاهم وثقة وارتياح وقبول لكن للأسف إية سبب انتهاء الأمر دا الله اعلم يعنى الموضوع مكملش
فى كمان  ناس بتفتح الكاميرا وتلبس بوستاج على اساس انة بنت وللأسف بيطلع شاب 
أنا بقة بقول ياجماعة اذا كان الناس اللى قدام عنينا بتكدب من غير نت وبيبقى داخل البيت وواثق من 
نفسة وبيكلم  كلام هيتريب علية  حاجات كتير بمعنى اصح هيبنى حياتة بية وفى الأخر يطلع الكلام دا كلة كدب فى كدب  مابالكوا بقة ياجماعة النت مينفعش صدقونى إلا إذا ابتدى الموضوع من البداية زى ما انتوا قولتوا كدة الصدق بس هتبقى نسبة قليلة جدا او هو دا بقة وهى دى اللى هتبقى بنت المسيح 
بس أنا بردة برفض  حب النت دا  اصلة مش هيبقى واضح وصريح  ابدا ابدا 
سورى طولت عليكى 
وميرسى ليكى ياجيرل انتى ورامى وربنا يعوض تعبكم​​


----------



## mazzikanoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*يا جمااااااااااعة انا رأىى بيقول زيكو بالظبط .. ان ماينفعش الحب على النت...
بس ادامى مثلين مقدرش اتكلم فيهم..
جارتى و قريبى... 
و هما الاتنين خطبوا..
و شوفوا بقى هى اتخطبت واحد من امريكااااا..
يعنى انا مش عارف جت ازاى بس هو كدة ... 
حد يرد عليا بقى*​


----------



## مارسيليانا (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

ارد انا واقولك يا mazzikanoo ربنا معاهم ويوفقهم ويكملهم على خير​


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انا بقى مش موافقة اساسا على ان فى حب على النت لان بصراحة شديدة مفيش اى حد من الاتنين اللى بيتعرفوا على بعض يبقول الصراحة لازم هيكذب لان التانى مش شايفه ولا عارفه حياته عاملة ازاى وبعدين على سبيل المثال احنا ساعات كتير بنقول ان فترة الخطوبة فى ناس بتمثل فيها كتير علشان تبين للطرف الاخر انها احسن شخصية فى الدنيا وانه هو الشخص المثالى وده بيبقى فى الخطوبة اللى بيبقى فيها الطرفين شايفين بعض مبالك بقى النت اللى محدش فيه شايف حد ولا عارف خلفية الشخص اللى بيكلمه يعنى ممكن واحد يكون قاعد فى كافي نت ويكذب ويقول انا قاعد فى فيلا على اساس ان الطرف التانى مش شايفه


----------



## mazzikanoo (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*لا لا لا لا كدة مش مشكلة النت ساعتك لكنها مشكلة انسان كداب
بالعكس البابا شنودة قال ان فترة الخطوبة دى لازم تكون موجودة عشان الاتنين يتعرفوا على بعض اكتر
مش عشان يكدبوا على بعض... و بعدين اللى بيحب بجد مايعرفش يكدب
تانى حاجة انه مش شرط كل واحد بيتكلم على النت يبقى بيكدب...
انا مش شايف كدة ... بس معاك انى ماثقش فى اللي بيكلمنى الا بعد فترة طويلة جدا
انما فى نفس الوقت مابقاش مكدبه... و دى وجهة نظرى و السلام و النعمة و اشوفكو بخير الحلقة الجاية
من برنامجكم الضربة القاضية....​*


----------



## مارسيليانا (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

صح يابسبوسة انتى معاكى حق
 وانتى كدة قيدتى رأيى
 المشكلة أصلا مش فى النت  على راى مازيكانوا
المشكلة الاساسية فى الشخص نفسة 
بس صدقينى فى ناس كتير مبيعرفوش يكدبوا لكن اللى هما بعيد على النت 
 ومن النادر تلاقى بجد مبيكدبوش  اللى هما فعلا أولاد المسيح اللى روحة عايشة فيهم 
مش عايشين بالاسم وبس
 سورى طولت عليكوا
باى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

بصو ياشباب 
انا مقولتش ان الحب من النت كدة وخلاص ناجح
انا قولت انة شرط الصراحه والصدق والنقط اللي حددتتها 
انتي بتقولي ياباسبوسة ان بيبقى فية كدب يبقى على طول مش حب
حتى لو كان حب خطوبة وفية كذب مايبقاش حب
من الاخر لو فية صدق في الحب 
هاينجح لو اية


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

صدقونى بجد اوقات كتير بيكون فى حب لكن البنى ادم بردة بيكدب اصل معظم الناس معندهمش ثقة فى نفسهم كفاية تخليهم ميكدبوش حتى اولاد ربنا بردة يا مارسيليانا ممكن يكونوا اه قريبين قوى من ربنا بس لسة برده فيهم حتة الكدب الانسان مش بيتغير مرة واحدة يا جماعة مفيش حد صريح لاخر درجة ولا حد بيكدب طول الوقت او يمكن يكون بس قليلين الناس دى قوى وخصوصا فى تعارف الولد والبنت اكيد هيكون فى كدب ده اساسى على النت لان اصلا ازاى تحب حد انت مشفتوش ولا تعرفوا لمجرد انك حسيت انه طريقة كلامه كويسة او حاول يقنعك انه بيحبك من  قبل ما يشوفك اكيد الشكل مش هو المشكلة لكن عليه عامل كبير زى الصورة اللى فى الموضوع بجد اللى يشوف الصورة دى يعرف بجد حقيقة التعارف من النت


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

ايوة يامزيكانو البابا قال كده لكن مش كل الناس بتعمل كده الا اللى هما قريبين من ربنا اوى وبعدين لاسف الشديد مش كل حاجة البابا بيقولها او اى كاهن الناس بتعمل بيها بالعكس الناس دلوقتى بقى كل واحد يعمل اللى يريحه واللى يرضيه هو ويقول انا دماغى كده محدش ليه دعوة   بجد بيحصل كتير


----------



## LOLA012 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا يا رامىميرسى ليك كثيرررررررر وانا راي كدة برده لان مستحيل تتوافر شروط اختيار شريك الحياة (الحبيب )من على الشات لازم نبدء نفكر بموضوعيه شويه وبلاش الرومانسية اللى من غير عقل لانها ممكن تضيع ​


----------



## crazy_girl (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*انا مش عارفة اشكركوا ازاى على الموضوع المهم والخطير ده بس بجد دا من اهم المشاكل والقضايا اللى بيقعوا فيها كتير على وهم اسمه الحب من الشات اشكركوا ان باسلوبكوا الجميل ده هتقدروا تفيدوا ناس كتيرة اوى:99:
وانا:94:ربنا يديكوا كمان وكمان علشان تقدروا على الخدمة ** اختكم مرمر*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

معتقدش اني في حد بيحب علي النت كدا بجد ممكن 
بس انا معتقدش
عموما مرسي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*لا فى يا يويو كتير أووووووى
شكرا لمروركم جميعا​*


----------



## abn yso3 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*مرسى كتير لعرض موضوع هام وخطير مثل هذا الموضع الرب يبارككم عليه
لكن من جهه الحب من اول حرف او اول نظره فلا يمكن وضعه تحت هذا المسمى وانما يطلق عليه
مرحلة الاعجاب من اول ........ , او الشعور بالاعجاب , وهو يتم عادة فى ظل العاطفه الملتهبه فى سن المراهقه والذى يبداء عادة عند الولد قبل البنت ب- 2- سنتين 
ومن جهه التحدث عن طريق النت لمعرفة الاسلوب او الطباع **فقد حدد علماء الاتصال ان نبرة الصوت تشكل ما يقرب من 38 % من المعانى التى يرسلها الشخص فى احاديثه اليوميه , فما ادراك من شخص اتحدث اليه وهو يتحدث الي من خلال الكتابه ؟؟؟؟؟  *هناك قول شهير بخصوص هذا الامر --- *دعنى اسمعك لكى اراك *-----
هذه نقطه حبيت ان اوضحها اليكم .
*واما من جهة الاعجاب من خلال النت فهذا وارد ولكن الاعجاب يكون فى حسن استخدام الالفاظ والجمل والكلمات ومدى القدره على توصيل المعانى المختلفه بالكتابه 
او الاعجاب بوجهة نظر محدده , او فى تقبل التحدى من الطرف الاخر فى امر ما.
وطبعا يا ramyghobrial  ,  girl_in_jesus   قد وافيتم الموضوع بنقاطه اللازمه 
الرب يبارك حياتكم   سلام المسيح معكم*​


----------



## ghawy_111 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

المسيح ربى والهى ومخلصى يبارك
كل المسيحيين وانشالله دايما فى 
افضل حال ومن افضل الى افضل عاوز
اقول ان الحب الحقيقى مش حب
نظره او ابتسامه او كلمه او جمله او
محاضره وانما الحب ده عملى غير
مقروء ويبدا الحب الحقيقى لما يكون
الرجل صادق من كل كيانه وغير مراوغ
غير طمعان غير منافق مش باصص 
لمتعته الجنسيه انما باصص لعلاقه
دائمه ساعتها او حينها لن يكون الطرف
الاخر مخادع لان الصراحه لازم تبدا من 
الرجل وليس المراة  والمراة  بتكون زى
المرايا لو انت مخادع وفيك عيوب 
هاتكون هى منافقه وكدابه وغير 
امينه معاك انما لو انت بدات بالصراحه
وحسستها بالامان والاطمئنان من
البدايه هاتبدا معاك صفحه جديده
هى هاتكون صادقه من كل كيانها
والله والله والله 
هناك امثلة لرجال امناء 
بداوا بداية صادقة مع فتيات ليست
ذات اخلاق من الاساس  وانا هاشرح 
الكلام ده من واقع الكتاب المقدس فى
العهد القديم الله امر نبى من الانبياء
انه يتجوز زانية فلما تساءل النبى كيف
قال الله انه عاوز يدى رساله لشعبه
انه اختارهم بعيبهم بكل شرورهم وكل
اثامهم بس المهم هم يقبلوه بكل 
كيانهم وينسوا الخيانه ويخلوا حياتهم 
معاه وبس  وهكذا هؤلاء الرجال منهم
من بدا  مع الفتاة اللى اتجوزها وهى 
فى الاساس كانت زانيه ومع ذلك هو
لما بدا بدايه طاهرة ونسى ماضيها هى
كمان نضفت  برغبتها من غير اجبار من
غير اذلال  هى اتغيرت من جواها تغيير
حقيقى ونهائى وبدات معاه صفح بيضه
بداية موفقه والمسيح كان معاها ومعاه
علشان نسوا اللى فات كل واحد سامح
كل واحد غفر  للتانى غلطاته القديمه
دى كانت احلى بدايه خلتهم عاشوا
فى سلام والبيت كان كنيسه 
عزيزى الشاب 
ابدا بدايه نضيفه
ابدا بدايه حقيقه
ابدا وانت ضميرك نقى
ابدا وانت عاوز تكون كنيسه صغيره
مش علشان تستمتع بيها
مش علشان بعد ماتشبع ترميها
مش علشان تثبت رجولتك بيها
مش علشان تفخر ان البت فلانه
وقعت فى دباديبك ومغرمه صبابا
بيك  لا  ماحدش يغلب المراة  الا
الراجل الصادق الامين اللى بيقدرها
ويكون انسان جدى مش همجى او
بتاع ملاعيب ومقالب
والرب يبارك حياتكم مع المسيح
وتكونوا من افضل لافضل


----------



## azam (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل وياريت بناتنا يتعلمو


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل جدا وفعلا مينفعش الحب عن طريق النت لانه مينفعش للاسباب اللي انتم تفضلتم بذكرها 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم يا جيرلي ويا رامي ومعلش تعبناكم وسهرناكم علشان تجيبو لينا الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومرسي ليكم


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع اكتر من رائع

شكرا


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ramyghobrial قال:


> اكيد ودة اللي احنا وضحناة برضة
> والنت فعلا رائع ولذيذ لما يكونو فعلا اتنين بيحبو بعض
> لانهم ممكن يقضو يوم كامل مع بعض وكل واحد في بلد
> بيقرب فعلا المسافات جدا
> وفعلا اولها حب من النت مش مضمون نهائي يعني ولا شافها ولا شافته وطبعا باقي الشروط عمرها ماهاتكون موجودة اساسا:smil12:



امين


----------



## marlen (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

هو موضوع مهم جدا على النت


----------



## kalabalaa (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*d*ياجماعة الموضوع مهم اوى وكتير من البنات بيقعوا فية ودا من سذاجتهم ولكن الاولاد بقى بيكونوا داخلين لعب وهبل وضحك ع البنات هو خسران اية بالعكس هو بيشبع غريزتة من الكلام والبنت الساذجة تصدق وتعيش الدور وهو يكون بيعمل كدة مع 100 واحدة اصلا ياريت ياجماعة نملا حياتنا بحب المسيح الى حبنا بدون مقابل ونطلبة ف حياتنا :yaka: وعلى فكرة انا عجبنى اوى ان لكل شىء وقت وياريت نفتكر الاية الى بتقول لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت ومفتكرش ربنا يعنى يكون مرتب لاتنين يتعرفوا ع يعض من النت صعبة شوية :dntknw:


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

بجد الموضوع دة حلو جدا : ​فى راى ان الحب على النت غير ممكن لان ازاى انا ممكن احب شخص مشفتوش ولا اعرفة لازم يكون هناك معرفة قوية علشان اقدر اخد قرار مناسب بدون تسرع 
بس ممكن يحصل اعجاب بالفكر والاسلوب لكن انا مقدرش احب حد مشفتوش ولا اتعاملت معاه​
مـــــــــــــايـــــــــــــكــــــــــل​


----------



## totaa (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انا بعتقد انه مفيش حب على النت ممكن يكون فى تعارف مش اكتر لان الحب مشاعر والمشاعر ياترى هتتنقل عبر الاسلاك ولا ايه هههههههههههه الشخص لما بيحب شخص معين بيحبه لانه فى صفات كويسه طريقة تعامله جميله انسان طيب و ياترى انا هعرف ده كله ازاى عبر الانترنت انا اعتقد اللى بيحصل ده لمجرد ان مشاعرنا ملهاش هدف علشان كده بتروح فى اى اتجه و شكررررررررررررا قوى على الموضوع الجميل قوى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Tabitha (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ramyghobrial قال:


> شاف أول حرف شافت أول حرف :Love_Mailbox:
> حبتة حبها :wub: ​
> عجبه لون خطها عجبه نوع الخط اللي عاملاه leasantr
> عجبه النيك نيم بتاعها عجبه الصورة اللي هي حاطها ​




موضوع اكتر من رائع 

وحلوة اوي ::

""شاف أول حرف شافت أول حرف  ،،، حبتة حبها "" :59:

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## robert_nfs (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*mawdoooooooooo3 perfect.. thnx alooooooot*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

_*فظيع تحفة والصور تحفة​*_


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

هو الواحد لمّا بيكون بيعرف شريكه معرفة كويسة ومن الوسط اللي هو فيه  وبتنشأ علاقة بينهم مش بالسهل انهم ينجحوا في علاقتهم ...

 فما بالك على النت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ِ    :dntknw:​


----------



## losivertheprince (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*الحب حب حتي لو اعترض عليه الاف ممكن يكون في الشات او يكون في الغساله حتي هيفضل الحب هو الزهرة الي بتطلع في قلب الصخر وتقدر تجدد الحياه في القلب الميت مهما اتكلمتم عنه او اعترض الناس علي انه مينفعش علي النت لا بينفع وكمان ممكن ينجح ...... لو الحب صح ممكن يتفهم لو حقيقي هيتحس لو صح هيتفهم ..... الحب زي الهوا تحسه لكن متلمسوش لانه مالوش جسد بيفني ويموت ومالوش حدود بره القلب لكن بيعدي ممكن نكون محتاجينه ونلاقيه صح ...... وايه الضمان ان الحب اللي خارج نطاق النت حقيقي فعلآ .... ما فيش ضمان كلها امور نسبيه ..... لكن هيفضل الحب في كل مكان .... علي النت وبره النت في الشوراع والحارات جوة قزازة او بره الصحرا ... حب 
من غير حدود ...... طبعآ الحب الحقيقي بس​*


----------



## duaghter of god (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع حلو جدا وان نتكلم فية بصراحةانا هكتب مثل شعبى يمكن انتم سمعتموة قبل كدة انك تعرف فولان يقول اة اعرفة يقول عاشرتة يقول لا  يبقى متعرفوش فلازم الأنسان يفكر مليون مرة قبل ان يبرز اى مشاعر تجاة الأخر لان الأثنين طول ماهم مش في بيت واحد يحاول يبرز اجمل ما فية لكن بعد كدة بلاش نقول بعد كدة احسن ربنا يحافظ عليكم


----------



## fadia2005 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

اولا ان ارد احد ان يتكلم مع احد عن طريق النت يجب ان يكون حزر لانك لا تعرف من يتكلم معك قد يكون انسان يريد الشر لنا *احذز  احذز احذز احذز*


----------



## koka_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع لذيذ اووووووى بس انا شايفة ان مينفعش حد يحب حد من غير ما يكون شافة علشان انت كدة يبقى بتحب واهم​


----------



## fadia2005 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

اخوتي ان النت هو مرض هذا العصر احذر من المخدعون


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



koka_jesus قال:


> الموضوع لذيذ اووووووى بس انا شايفة ان مينفعش حد يحب حد من غير ما يكون شافة علشان انت كدة يبقى بتحب واهم​


 
طبعا وانا متفق معاكي مليون في المية مفيش حب من غير حقيقة 
لازم تتوافر كل الشروط دي


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

لم اجد اجمل من هذا الموضوع وكمان الردود المختلفه شىء جميل حقيقى ... بجد الرب يبارك عملكم لنفع كل ماهو محتاج اجابه على ما يدور فى فكره ... الف شكر اخى رامى كتير والجروب بتاعك ..
ولكل من ساهم برد هنا ​


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *الحب حب حتي لو اعترض عليه الاف ممكن يكون في الشات او يكون في الغساله حتي هيفضل الحب هو الزهرة الي بتطلع في قلب الصخر وتقدر تجدد الحياه في القلب الميت مهما اتكلمتم عنه او اعترض الناس علي انه مينفعش علي النت لا بينفع وكمان ممكن ينجح ...... لو الحب صح ممكن يتفهم لو حقيقي هيتحس لو صح هيتفهم ..... الحب زي الهوا تحسه لكن متلمسوش لانه مالوش جسد بيفني ويموت ومالوش حدود بره القلب لكن بيعدي ممكن نكون محتاجينه ونلاقيه صح ...... وايه الضمان ان الحب اللي خارج نطاق النت حقيقي فعلآ .... ما فيش ضمان كلها امور نسبيه ..... لكن هيفضل الحب في كل مكان .... علي النت وبره النت في الشوراع والحارات جوة قزازة او بره الصحرا ... حب
> من غير حدود ...... طبعآ الحب الحقيقي بس​*


***********************
اولا انا لا اعرف مين بكلمه الان هل انتى او هل انت ... بس هرد طبعا

اوافق على هذا الكلام واايده بشده ... وكله فعلا بيبان وعشان يبان .. هزود نقطه صغيره ... العقل لازم يكون متحد ب المشاعر لكى لا يحصل دمار نفسى شامل يأثر على الحالتان ...
طبعا لو وجد اعجاب من خلف شاشه الكمبيوتر دا شىء جميل ولكن لو وجددت نيه الارتباط حقيقى وبقلب خالص ما فيش مانع ان الاتنين يقابلوا بعض وطبعا .. ويتعرفوا على بعض اكتر .. ولو كان الاعجاب اخد حدوده مع الحب الحقيقى اذا ما المانع فى الخطوبه والجواز وبكدا يبقى وفرنا وقت ان الواحد ممكن يقابل انسانه فى الكنيسه ويتعرف عليه .. فى خمس دقائق مثلا ب الذمه دا كلام دا كلام انى اروح اشوف بضاعه يعنى اذا كانت هى حلوه يبقى يلا بينا خطوبه واذا كانت مش حلوه يعنى اقول لا بلاش دى وشها كذا وكذا وشكلها عامل كذا وكذا ..
انا مش رايح اتفرج على تحفه فنيه واذا عجبتنى اشتريها .. انا رايح اشوف انسانه تملك بداخلها جمال القلب والعقل انسانه عايزه تعيش وتحافظ على بيتها .. تفتكر دا يا جماعه يتحس فى 30 دقيقه مثلا مع الانسانه دى فى الكنيسه ... طبعا الى بقوله دا ينطبق على الشاب والشابه ..
لذلك النت بيوفر النقطه دى جدا وبيدعمها ...
اشكركم كثيرا ومن النهايه ( الشىء اذا زاد عن حده انقلب ضده )
وكمان الحب تضحيه واخلاص الى اخر نفس فى حياتك او حياتك اذاى انا ابقى تحت وهى تبقى فوق .. واذاى هى تبقى تتضحى بحياته عشان هو يعيش .. وهكذا 
الرب يبارك عملكم 
اشكركم​


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> ***********************
> اولا انا لا اعرف مين بكلمه الان هل انتى او هل انت ... بس هرد طبعا​
> اوافق على هذا الكلام واايده بشده ... وكله فعلا بيبان وعشان يبان .. هزود نقطه صغيره ... العقل لازم يكون متحد ب المشاعر لكى لا يحصل دمار نفسى شامل يأثر على الحالتان ...
> طبعا لو وجد اعجاب من خلف شاشه الكمبيوتر دا شىء جميل ولكن لو وجددت نيه الارتباط حقيقى وبقلب خالص ما فيش مانع ان الاتنين يقابلوا بعض وطبعا .. ويتعرفوا على بعض اكتر .. ولو كان الاعجاب اخد حدوده مع الحب الحقيقى اذا ما المانع فى الخطوبه والجواز وبكدا يبقى وفرنا وقت ان الواحد ممكن يقابل انسانه فى الكنيسه ويتعرف عليه .. فى خمس دقائق مثلا ب الذمه دا كلام دا كلام انى اروح اشوف بضاعه يعنى اذا كانت هى حلوه يبقى يلا بينا خطوبه واذا كانت مش حلوه يعنى اقول لا بلاش دى وشها كذا وكذا وشكلها عامل كذا وكذا ..
> ...


 

يسلم فمك من الشر يابني


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

مشكور اخى رامى العزيز ... م/ سيزار 
الف شكر


----------



## meery (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

موضوع رائع وكلام صحيح
بس على فكرة مفيش علاقة مضمونة ولا على النت ولا غير النت


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

:smi411:meery
انت على حق لا يوجد حب مضمون لاعلى النت ولا غير النت


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

ميري وفادية 
ايةاللي يخليكو تجزمو وتعممو كلامكم 
ادوني امثلة
ول ااقولكم اديكم انا
شوفو كام واحد حب واتجوز واسعد اتنين لغاية دلوقتي 
فكرو كدة ورودو عليا


----------



## fadia2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

اشكرك على المثل ده
اني اتكلم على حب عن طريق النت يا ترى كم من الشباب تزوج عن طريق النت وهل نحن نعرف حقا مع من نتكلم


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> اشكرك على المثل ده
> اني اتكلم على حب عن طريق النت يا ترى كم من الشباب تزوج عن طريق النت وهل نحن نعرف حقا مع من نتكلم


 

فهمتي كلامي غلط خالص يافاديا انا مش بشجع الحب الاعمى اللي عن طريق النت نهائي
انا مع الحب بالشروط اللي قولنا عليها في المووضع 
ياترى فهمتيني ؟؟


----------



## meery (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انا بتكلم عن الحب عموما وان الشاب يحب ياخد بس ميديش


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

وهل دي حاله عامة ياميري 
ان الشاب ياخد مايديش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## meery (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

مع احترامى ليك طبعا انا شايفة انها حالة عامة 
حتى لو تظاهر الشاب بالعطاء بيكون فى الاول بس
لكن بعدها بيظهر انة ميقدرش يدى كتير او ميقدرش يدى خالص


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> مع احترامى ليك طبعا انا شايفة انها حالة عامة
> حتى لو تظاهر الشاب بالعطاء بيكون فى الاول بس
> لكن بعدها بيظهر انة ميقدرش يدى كتير او ميقدرش يدى خالص


 
لا ياميري انا معترض جدا على كلامك دة ومش معاه نهائي
هاقولك 
لية هو بطل العطاء مش ممكن علشان فية نقطه غلط 
مش يمكن حبها لية قل 
ومش هارمي برضة عليها كل حاجة
بس ممكن فعلا يكون فيه رجاله كدة من نفسها بطلت العطاء 
الغلطة بقى ان الطرف الاخر يدنة ساكت لكدة وسلبي ومايحولش يرجعه تاني للحب اللي واخدين علية 
عمر ماكان كلامك دة حاله عانة 
دة كدة ظلم فظيع لينا 
عمر ماكان عطاء الراجل تمثيل عمر ماكان كدة


----------



## fadia2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

اخي لقد عدت مره تانيه الي الموضوع وقراته اني اكتب لك مره تانيه انا ليس بنت صغيره اكتب لك بل امراه مرات في حياتها في تجرب كثره لذلك عندما اقول ان الحب عن طريق النت فيه بعض من الخوف ليس لي انا بل الى الفتاة الصغيره التي في بعض الحيان لا تعرف ان تميز بين الانسان الصادق وبين الكذاب اتمن ان اكون خاطئه وان نرى الشباب لا يكونون يريدون ان يضيعون بعض الوقت على النت ويعلقون الفتاة في وهم اسمه الحب


----------



## meery (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ramyghobrial قال:


> لا ياميري انا معترض جدا على كلامك دة ومش معاه نهائي
> هاقولك
> لية هو بطل العطاء مش ممكن علشان فية نقطه غلط
> مش يمكن حبها لية قل
> ...




انا مش بقول العطاء بيقل انا بقول الشاب معندوش عطاء اصلا 
هو بس بيتظاهر بكدة وكمان بحبة لكن مفيش شاب بيحب بجد وعمر ما هيبقى فى مقارنة اصلا بين حب الرجل وحب البنت الراجل ممكن يحب صفة فى بنت يحب حاجة مش لاقيها يحب حبها لية لكن يحبها هى عشانها هى مش ممكن ابداااااااااااااا


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> اخي لقد عدت مره تانيه الي الموضوع وقراته اني اكتب لك مره تانيه انا ليس بنت صغيره اكتب لك بل امراه مرات في حياتها في تجرب كثره لذلك عندما اقول ان الحب عن طريق النت فيه بعض من الخوف ليس لي انا بل الى الفتاة الصغيره التي في بعض الحيان لا تعرف ان تميز بين الانسان الصادق وبين الكذاب اتمن ان اكون خاطئه وان نرى الشباب لا يكونون يريدون ان يضيعون بعض الوقت على النت ويعلقون الفتاة في وهم اسمه الحب


 
صح انا معاكي فعلا 
كلامك صح
لان صعب جدا تلاقي الشروط اللي قولناها دي الا بنسبة تكاد تكون 1 على الف


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> انا مش بقول العطاء بيقل انا بقول الشاب معندوش عطاء اصلا
> هو بس بيتظاهر بكدة وكمان بحبة لكن مفيش شاب بيحب بجد وعمر ما هيبقى فى مقارنة اصلا بين حب الرجل وحب البنت الراجل ممكن يحب صفة فى بنت يحب حاجة مش لاقيها يحب حبها لية لكن يحبها هى عشانها هى مش ممكن ابداااااااااااااا


 
طيب برضة بقولك ان كلامك دة مش حاله عامة وانا واثق من كلامي 
ولو عندك تجربة تقدري تحكيها


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

شكرا علىالموضوع الرائع والمشاركات الجميلة اللى موجودة فيه 
من وجهة نظرى ممكن يبقى فيه اعجاب لكن مش حب والأعجاب بيبقى باسلوب او بطريقة عرض للمواضيع 
وده طبعا لازم ينتهى بالتعرف عن طريق المقابلة وهنا ممكن تكون الكارثة لما الواحد يلاقى الطرف الثانى لايمت بصلة للصورة اللى رسمها فى خيالة ويكون الأسلوب كمان مصطنع تبقى مصيبة وطبعا هيكون فى منتهى الأحراج فمن رأى لو حد حصل له موقف زى كدة يطلب من الشخص اللى معجب بيه انه يقابله فى كنيسته وبو جود اب كاهن علشان تبقى الأمور واضحة وما يحصلش اى صدمات و ربنا يحفظنا من النت ومشاكلة


----------



## meery (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ramyghobrial قال:


> طيب برضة بقولك ان كلامك دة مش حاله عامة وانا واثق من كلامي
> ولو عندك تجربة تقدري تحكيها




انا فعلا عندى 
واعرف ناس كتير عندهم تجارب من غير ما احكى انا مقابلتش حد اثبت عكس كدة


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

طيب احكيها ياميري


----------



## meery (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

مفيش داعى بس مجملها ان الرجل مهما قدمت لة من تضحية ولا كأنى عملت لة حاجة بيعتبر دة حقة 
وان كل اللى عليا انى اضحى واستحمل 
ومع ذلك هو عمرة ما يقدم تضحية 
عموما دة رأيى يمكن يكون زعلك معلش بس انا عند رأيى


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الدنيا مكنتش كدة
وعمرنا ماناخد حاله خاصة انها حاله عامة 
لو مرة اشتريتي بطيخة وطلعت قرعه 
دة مش معناه ان كل البطيخ كدة
بس ربنا كان اراد ليكي انك تمري بالتجربة دي 
يمكن كنتي تبقي اقوى من الاول وتتعملي علشان يبقى بعد كدة فاهمه يعني اية توصلي للحب الحقيقي 
ولا اية رايك


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ramyghobrial قال:


> الدنيا مكنتش كدة
> وعمرنا ماناخد حاله خاصة انها حاله عامة
> لو مرة اشتريتي بطيخة وطلعت قرعه
> دة مش معناه ان كل البطيخ كدة
> ...





انا معرفتش راجل فى حباتى شهم وجدع ينفع يتقال علية راجل معلش يعنى 
ولا على المستوى الشخصى وى على المستوى العام
ولا حتى اعرف واحدة قابلت او ارتبطت بحد وطلع راجل 
حقى بقى تبقى دى فكرتى
انا عارفة انى كلامى هيضايقك بس معلش بقى استحملنى


----------



## fadia2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> انا معرفتش راجل فى حباتى شهم وجدع ينفع يتقال علية راجل معلش يعنى
> ولا على المستوى الشخصى وى على المستوى العام
> ولا حتى اعرف واحدة قابلت او ارتبطت بحد وطلع راجل
> حقى بقى تبقى دى فكرتى
> انا عارفة انى كلامى هيضايقك بس معلش بقى استحملنى



الى الصغيره يا عزيزتي اليوم قرات مشركتك لاليس كل الرجاله حق يوجد منهم من هو احسن من الفتاة لن يوجد فتايات تريد ان تضيع الوقت بس


----------



## meery (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه تقصدى مين الصغيرة 
انا مش صغيرة ولا حاجة انا مخلصة دراستى من 6 سنين ومن وقتها بشتغل وقابلت ناس كتير مع احترامى ليكى يمكن متكونيش اتعاملتى مع حد ادى 
وبقول كلامى عن تجارب مش بجامل وخلاص ولا بتحامل على حد ودة رأيى لسة


----------



## fadia2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه تقصدى مين الصغيرة
> انا مش صغيرة ولا حاجة انا مخلصة دراستى من 6 سنين ومن وقتها بشتغل وقابلت ناس كتير مع احترامى ليكى يمكن متكونيش اتعاملتى مع حد ادى
> وبقول كلامى عن تجارب مش بجامل وخلاص ولا بتحامل على حد ودة رأيى لسة



اعتزر لك انت تقولي انك ليس صغيره اما مهم يكون بنسبه لي انت صغيره لاني انا اكبر منكفي السن ولي تجرب بعدد شعلا راسي :66:


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> اعتزر لك انت تقولي انك ليس صغيره اما مهم يكون بنسبه لي انت صغيره لاني انا اكبر منكفي السن ولي تجرب بعدد شعلا راسي :66:



دة رأيك وانتى مقتنعة بية 
وانا كمان رأيى مقتنعة بية


----------



## fadia2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> دة رأيك وانتى مقتنعة بية
> وانا كمان رأيى مقتنعة بية



حاضر يا ستي انا مش زعلك هذا رايك وانا موفق عليه اما انا اتكلم معك علي التجربه بنسه لاجيلي طبعا انا لزم يكون عندي تجرب اكتر منك انا امراءه ليس في سن المرهقه صديقني واتمن ان تصلي الى جيلي وانتي قويه ولك راى قوي مثل الصخر:yahoo:


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



fadia2005 قال:


> حاضر يا ستي انا مش زعلك هذا رايك وانا موفق عليه اما انا اتكلم معك علي التجربه بنسه لاجيلي طبعا انا لزم يكون عندي تجرب اكتر منك انا امراءه ليس في سن المرهقه صديقني واتمن ان تصلي الى جيلي وانتي قويه ولك راى قوي مثل الصخر:yahoo:



شكرا ليكى 
بس كل واحد فينا بيتكلم من واقع تجاربة مع انى عارفة انى كلامى هيزعل ناس كتير


----------



## fadia2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> بس كل واحد فينا بيتكلم من واقع تجاربة مع انى عارفة انى كلامى هيزعل ناس كتير



لا مش حيزعل منك عكس ذلك بعجبني اصرارك يريات كتير من البنات يكون باصرارك والله يوفقق اليوم لن اقول لك يا صغيرتي بل  سقول لك ياما نعيش ونشوف لكن تزكري ان من يكبرك في يوم يعرف اكثر منك في سنه على شان تكوني وثيقه اني اكبر فانا بعد اشهر ساكون في 50 من عمري:lightbulb:


----------



## meery (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

لو دة سنك الحقيقى فلازم يكون دة رأيك لان اكيد فى ايامك كان فى رجالة بجد ومتنكريش ان الحال كان احسن من دلوقتى بمراحل


----------



## fadia2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انه سني الحقيقه فاذا دلوقة فهمتي ان لي تجربه فى هذه الحياة لك مني كل التوفيق


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> انا معرفتش راجل فى حباتى شهم وجدع ينفع يتقال علية راجل معلش يعنى
> ولا على المستوى الشخصى وى على المستوى العام
> ولا حتى اعرف واحدة قابلت او ارتبطت بحد وطلع راجل
> حقى بقى تبقى دى فكرتى
> انا عارفة انى كلامى هيضايقك بس معلش بقى استحملنى


 
معلشي ياميري دي اهانة صريحة وانا مقبلش بيها 
ودي اخر مرة تتكلمي فيها كدة في القسم بتاعي 
عايزة تتناقشي اتناقشي من غير اهانة


----------



## fadia2005 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



meery قال:


> لو دة سنك الحقيقى فلازم يكون دة رأيك لان اكيد فى ايامك كان فى رجالة بجد ومتنكريش ان الحال كان احسن من دلوقتى بمراحل



لا لم يكون في حياتي رجاله :smi411:وانا راي بنيته من الحياه لانه قال المثل يامه نعش ونشوف لقد خرجة للعمل من جيل 19 وتزوجة في سن 40:smil16:


----------



## meery (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ramyghobrial قال:


> معلشي ياميري دي اهانة صريحة وانا مقبلش بيها
> ودي اخر مرة تتكلمي فيها كدة في القسم بتاعي
> عايزة تتناقشي اتناقشي من غير اهانة





انا مش بهين حد طبعا انا بقول رأيى واعتقد انى حرة فى رأيى
ولو الموضوع موضوع القسم بتاعك فانا مش هشارك فية تانى وشكرا جدا ليك وللقسم بتاعك


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

يعني اية رايك ان البني ادمين كلهم وحشين 
هل المسيح علمنا كدة


----------



## artamisss (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

 ههههههههههه ايه يا جدعان 
روقوا احنا بنتتقاش مش بنتخانق  وبعدين يا ميرى  انتى منورنا بارائك 
 وانتى بنفسك قلتى فى الاول ان رايك هايزعل ناس كتير 
 وانا معاكى ان كل واحد ليه رأيه الشخصى  نتيجه تجربه مر بيها 
  اه  فعلا فى نماذج سلبيه كتير  للولاد بنشوفها  زى مافى بنات برضه بتعقد الولاد فى عيشتها  ويقولو علينا البنات دول شياطين ووو الخ 

لكن ماينفعش يا ميرى اننا نعمم الكلام  وبعدين يابنتى ده انتى ناسيه ان كل المنتدى ولاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هايطلعو علينا :new6: وهانشيلك ذنبنا بقى يا ست ميرى :smil15:

وما حصلش حاجه وانا شخصيا مستنيه ردك وبقيه حوارك ومناقشتك 
انتى وبقيه الاعضاء  كلكو احنا بنتكلم بصراحه  فى المنتدى دة  بيتنا التانى 
بس من غير مانجرح بعض


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

موضوع حلوة اووووووووووى انا مش فهم بعض الحاجات


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الحب من على النت اكبر خطااااا ياجماعااااا بجد الحب على النت اكبر خداع وكداب  ربنا يحفظكم من كل شر


----------



## fadia2005 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



بتول لرب قال:


> الحب من على النت اكبر خطااااا ياجماعااااا بجد الحب على النت اكبر خداع وكداب  ربنا يحفظكم من كل شر



اني اوفقق الري الله يحفضكم من هذا الشر:hlp:


----------



## نفرتاري (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جامد جدا و مرسى على تعبك بجد موضوع روعة


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



بتول لرب قال:


> الحب من على النت اكبر خطااااا ياجماعااااا بجد الحب على النت اكبر خداع وكداب ربنا يحفظكم من كل شر


 
وانا معاكي مليون في المية في رايك


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

تعرفى دى فعلا دى مشكلة على النت بيعطوا موصفات غلط و معلومات عن بعض مش صحيحة عن بعض و بالرغم من اننا بنقول كلام عن الموضوع ده و برده مفيش فائدة بس شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع ده فعلا لازم ناخذ بالنا منه وبجد الموضوع روعة


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع له قيمة جامدة بجد و شكرا


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع ده فعلا لازم ناخذ بالنا منه وبجد الموضوع روعة


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

تعرفى دى فعلا دى مشكلة على النت بيعطوا موصفات غلط و معلومات عن بعض مش صحيحة عن بعض و بالرغم من اننا بنقول كلام عن الموضوع ده و برده مفيش فائدة بس شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

تعرفى دى فعلا دى مشكلة على النت بيعطوا موصفات غلط و معلومات عن بعض مش صحيحة عن بعض و بالرغم من اننا بنقول كلام عن الموضوع ده و برده مفيش فائدة بس شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده و شكرا على تعبك
جهدك معانا و مرسى جدا و انا حسه انك تعبتى معانا:heat: وبرافو عليكى:big29::ab4:


----------



## نفرتاري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

تعرفى دى فعلا دى مشكلة على النت بيعطوا موصفات غلط و معلومات عن بعض مش صحيحة عن بعض و بالرغم من اننا بنقول كلام عن الموضوع ده و برده مفيش فائدة بس شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## fadia2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

متى يصحون البنات والشباب من هذه الهفوه التى هم بها عندما يقع الفس في الراس


----------



## بتول لرب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

بجد موضوع يجنين :smil12:






mylove_h_love


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الحب+ اة من الحب+ عطاء مش اخد +مش كلمة فى سطر + مش همسة فى ودن +مش وردة فى حلم +مش دقة فى قلب + دة نقطة دم +دة جرح اصم+ ولا عمرة بيشكى  + د فرحة قلب حبيبة اهم + طب لية بقى بية​ تهتم +لو خلى حياتك غم +شوفو عمل الحب فى ربنا اية + من كترالحب شال عنا الهم +تقدر تدى الحب ياصاحب ولا تقول مبلاش هم  +هتكون زى الاهك+ ولاتقول مبلاش هم +الحب فبيتك+  ولا   فى عملك + اومع صحبيتك+ تدى الحب  وتحب اكتر لو شلت الهم +++ارجو تنول رضاكم +++ صلو من اجلى


----------



## fadia2005 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> الحب+ اة من الحب+ عطاء مش اخد +مش كلمة فى سطر + مش همسة فى ودن +مش وردة فى حلم +مش دقة فى قلب + دة نقطة دم +دة جرح اصم+ ولا عمرة بيشكى  + د فرحة قلب حبيبة اهم + طب لية بقى بية تهتم +لو خلى حياتك غم +شوفو عمل الحب فى ربنا اية + من كترالحب شال عنا الهم +تقدر تدى الحب ياصاحب ولا تقول مبلاش هم  +هتكون زى الاهك+ ولاتقول مبلاش هم +الحب فبيتك+  ولا   فى عملك + اومع صحبيتك+ تدى الحب  وتحب اكتر لو شلت الهم +++ارجو تنول رضاكم +++ صلو من اجلى



حقا انها جميله ولكن نحن نحرب الحب الاعمى عن طريق النت لا الحب الحقيق الذي مبني على التفهم المتبدل بين الناس او العائله


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الحب الاعمى هلاك+مش  حيقتل الاسواك اياك اياك+++


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*لا تدع عواطفك توجهك *

*بل وجه عواطفك التوجه الصحيح ... فتكون قراراتك سليمه*​


----------



## روزا (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جدا
انا معاكى يامريت النت اخر حدوده تعارف زى اى وسيله تانيه مينفعش يكون هو الاساس فى العلاقه


----------



## جيلان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*الموضوع مميز فعلا
هو ممكن يبئى فى حب عن طريق النت بس لو توافرت شروط الصدق وان كل واحد فيهم واضح مع التانى لكن طبعا مينفعش يكتفو بالنت بس لازم يبئى فى مواجهة وكل واحد فيهم يعرف طريقة كلام التانى ومعملاته مع الناس ده لو افترضنا انهم صادقين فى كل حاجة وكل واحد عارف مستوى التانى الاجتماعى والتعليمى 

لكن طريقة الحب من اول حرف واول كلمة وعشن اللون والكلام ده لا طبعا 
ويقلها بحبك من اول مرة يتكلمو فيها والافلام العربى دى متنفعش 
لكن فيما عدا كدى فالنت ده وسيلة تعارف زيه زى اى حاجة تانية ولو حصلت مواجهة بين الاتنين ولقو فى توافق فى الطباع فممكن يكمل

وشكرا لبسمة ورامى على الموضوع الجامد ده*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

بصراحة وبكل وضوح الموضوع دة مش مسموح 
الحب على النت عمرة مايكون بوضوح 
لازم يكونوا الاثنين عارفين شايفين متشاركين مع بعض فى كل حاجة 
وبعدين مهم رد فعل الانسان الباشر 
ان الواحد يشوف التانى قدام عينوة 
فى كل شىء 
علشان يعرف يحكم عالية كويس ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

فعلا الموضوع جميل جدا ميرسي جيرال ورامي قوي وعندكم حق مفيش حاجه اسمها حب عن طريق النت اللي شوفته او عرفته ازاي هتحس حد متعرفهوش ربنا يقويكم وتجيبوا مواضيع اكتر واكتر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم نيفين رمزي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*+++ الموضوع ده فعلا رائع وبجد كلامو كلو حقيقى لان للاسف معظم الشباب ممكن ينخدعو بسهولة من النت والشات بس انا ليا اضافة بسيطة ان الانسان لو فكر فعلا يرتبط فلازم ربنا يكون طرف فى الارتباط ده علشان يكون ارتباط سليم ومستمر قائم على المحبة الحقيقية وده طبعا لان ربنا لو دخل فى اى موضوع اكيد هيكون الناتج النهائى للموضوع ده كويس...اسفة على التطويل...اذكرونى دائما فى صلواتكم +++*


----------



## fredyyy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*ماريان ابراهيم *
*+++ الموضوع ده فعلا رائع وبجد كلامو كلو حقيقى لان للاسف معظم الشباب ممكن ينخدعو بسهولة من النت والشات بس انا ليا اضافة بسيطة ان الانسان لو فكر فعلا يرتبط فلازم ربنا يكون طرف فى الارتباط ده علشان يكون ارتباط سليم ومستمر قائم على المحبة الحقيقية وده طبعا لان ربنا لو دخل فى اى موضوع اكيد هيكون الناتج النهائى للموضوع ده كويس *

*شكراً مريان على مشاركتك ... لقد لخصتي موضوع طويل في كلمات موجزة *

*خصوصاً الكلمات المكتوبة بالأزرق*


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انا عشت قصة حب حقيقيه عبر النيت دام سنتان ولا كن لم يسمحو لي بدخول في بلد حبيبتي ونتهى الامر من قبل الحكام بان يموت هذا الحب


----------



## R_love_Y (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الاذن تعشق فبل العين احيانا​[COLOالموضوع جدا رائعR="Orange"][/COLOR]​ولكن الاروع...........        
احب من اول حرف او اخر حرف هو 
حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## shahed_2006 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية , ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً
إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة
بلا حب لا نقدر أن نعيش ,,,,, وبدون الله ليس لنا وجود
ينبغي أن يطاع اللة أكثر من الناس


----------



## عزت نبيه (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الحب جميل بس يكون من قبال المسيح الانجيل به قصص حب حقيقية بين اشخاص احبوا بعض زى يعقوب و شمشون بس الحب الذى يكن من دون المسيح بتكون اخرتة مره


----------



## fadia2005 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> انا عشت قصة حب حقيقيه عبر النيت دام سنتان ولا كن لم يسمحو لي بدخول في بلد حبيبتي ونتهى الامر من قبل الحكام بان يموت هذا الحب



طبعا انه موسف ان يكون نهاية هذا الحب الموت ولكن كن متاكدا ان الله يعرف ما يريد لكم لا ياسا مع الحياة


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

تحية منى ليك بجد انتا جبت الاخر اهو هو دة الكلام 
اللة ينور عليك
مع تحياتى


----------



## rosemary84 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

 الحب على النت مش مقتنعة بيه لان الحب لايخلو من وجود محاك كثيرة او احتكاك من طريقة التعامل مع المشاكل  وحلها  وياسلام على لغة العيون النت يحلها ازاى  وطريقة التعامل مع الاخرين هايتكلموا فيها ازاى  الحب قبل ان يكون مصدق عليه من القلب والعقل يحتاج الى النظرة النقدية يعنى محتاج تشوفه او تشوفيه وهو بيتكلم مع اصحابه تقول داه لذيذ اهه لما يمسك بايد راجل عجوز او ست عجوزه تقول داه طيب حد فهمنى يعنى بتابعه صدفة وبعدين تركز على انه ممكن يكون هو داه وممكن يكون فى تبادل مشاعر حد يقول لى داه ازاى على النت  يعمل لهاcall ولو مافيش رد يسيب لها voice mail  هو داه الاهتمام   اين التفاعل  والاقتناع ​


----------



## rosemary84 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الحب على النت مش مقتنعة بيه لان الحب لايخلو من وجود محاك كثيرة طريقة التعامل مع المشاكل وازاى بيحلها محتاجة رؤية لغة العيون النت يحلها ازاى وطريقة التعامل مع الاخرين هايتكلموا فيها ازاى الحب قبل ان يكون مصدق عليه من القلب والعقل يحتاج الى النظرة النقدية يعنى محتاج تشوفه او تشوفيه وهو بيتكلم مع اصحابه تقول داه لذيذ واكيد هاتقول داه  الذ اصحابه لما يمسك بايد راجل عجوز او ست عجوزه تقول داه طيب كمان محتاج تحس ان داه الوحيد اللى فى الدنيا اللى ممكن ارتبط بيه مش شايف غيره شريك النت يقدر يوفر لى كده حد فاهمنى يعنى بتابعه صدفة وبعدين تركز على انه ممكن يكون هو داه  وبعدين تقول هو داه واكيد الحكاية مش من طرف واحدممكن حد يقول لى الاهتمام على النت بيبقى ازاى  ولا الحكاية بتقلب لاستخدام الصوت حتى دى ماتكفيش علشان اقتنع من مل ارادتى انه الشخص المناسب


----------



## رانا (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

:59:بجد رائع جير ويا رامى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
 انا معاكم ان الحب هو توافق فى كل شيىء ولازم الاثنين يعرفوا بعض كويس 
والنت وسيله ممكن تكون غير امنه لتوصيل المعلومات ممكن الواحد يخفى العيوب  ولو حصل يبقى لازم نتعرف على بعض كويس


----------



## LOVE22 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

ما نجيب من الاخر ليه طوال عمرنا نحب الف والدوران يعنى باجد هو الحكيم من اختصر كلمه في كلمتان نعم ولا(( صون عقلك فا تصون قلبك فيصونا لسانك فلا تفعل الشر امام الله )) 
هاكذا نختصر الكلام اذا كان قلبك طاهر وعقلك طاهر وفكرك طاهر فلماذا نخاف او نكدب او ندعى الحرص جيد 
هاكذا قيل ((( تاتى الطيور وتخطف ))) فلا تدع ذالك يحدث فاتندم ندم شديد حكم عقلك قبل قلبك هذا افضل 
ولا تصير جهل انما حكيم افضل ............لا تبنى بيت على ارمل ثم تندم ... ارجو ان يكون ردى مفيد لكم


----------



## جومان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

لله معاكو  بس انا كنت عايز اقول حاجة على فكرة مش اى وحد اتكلم مع وحدة حبة لا ممكن يكون هو حبة بس هى مش عايز الكلم دة هى عايزة تكون صديق لية وهو على كدة حبة بطلريقة كلمة مع اصحبة وهى مش اخدة بلة من هو بيحبة​


----------



## mera 002 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انا  واحده  من ضحايا  الحب  بجد حبيته  وخلاص  مش قدره استغنه  عنه  لكن  هو كان  بيتسلا  وبيلعب  بيا  

  لكن  دلوقتى اقدر  اقولكم  انه  مفيش  حاجه  اسمها  حب اصلان  ولا  فى النت ولا فى الحقيقه  بعيد عن  

النت  هى الدى الحقيقه  مفيش حب  حقيقى  غيرى  حبى لربنا  لكن الحب العاطفى الرومنسى  مفيش 

ومش هيبقا  فى  

شكرا لتعب  محبتكم


----------



## كوك (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

هيه  طبعا   لزم   يكون  فى  حب    

 بين  الاصدقاء   

شكرا  لى  تعبك


----------



## كوك (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

ليه  يحب  على  النت   مش  ممكن   يكون  حطه  صوره   غلط   متعجبهوش  بنت

بعد  اما  حبه   وله  ايه


----------



## heba salah (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

انت عندك حق في كل كلمة بيتقولها


----------



## heba salah (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

:smil15:


----------



## heba salah (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

:dntknw:انت عندك حق:dntknw:


----------



## كوك (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

  الولد هوه  لزم  الى  يعبره  عن  حبوووووووووووووووووووووو  ​


----------



## heba salah (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

:99:عندك حق:99:


----------



## amad_almalk (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الولد كوكو جن لزم نعبروه وناكلوه ههههههههههه*:ranting::spor22::yahoo:olling::t32:​*هههههههه


----------



## ناريمان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل جدا وانا بجد استفدت منه وشكرا ليك يا رامى انت وجيرل الشروط اللي قلتوا عليها لازم تكون موجود قبل اى علاقة ارتباط اذا كان من النت أو بره بس مش فيه حاجة ناقصة التفاهم مهم جدا في حياتنا وعلاقتنا صح ولا ايه رأيكم


----------



## فونتالولو (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

سلام رب المجد 
 انا بحب اقراء الموضيع بتعتك يا رامي بجد انت هايل في كتابت الموضيع دي 
انا بشكرك وربنا يعوضك 
بس مينفعش اصلا بيقي في حب وتعرف علي النت ممكن يبقي وسيله للتقرب بنهم 
بس مش للتعارف 
 ممكن يكون اقدامك و بكدب عليك فتخيل بقي هو او هي علي النت  ايه الي يحصل 
انا باكد انه وسيله تقارب بين اتنين بيعرفوا بعض و بيحبو بعض فعلان
واخر الكلام سلام 
و بشكرك علي الموضيع بتعتك يا رامي انا بحبها اوي بجد 
بااااااااااايييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## The Lonely (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

 موضوع  جميل اوي
بس انا  بشوف  انو ممكن   شحص  يحب   بدون  ماشوفش  الشخص  التاني

:smil13:

تفاجأتو

انا بقصد   انو  انا بحب   المسيح   بس  ماشفتوش 

أيوه  مش لازم  نحب  على النت  شخص  احنا  مانعرفوش

و انا  بقول   انو  ما فيش  حب  حقيقي   إلا   للرب 
و الحب   بتاع  الشباب دة ممكن  ما يكونش  حقيقي


----------



## star love (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

بجد يا رامى موضوع فى منتهى الجمال واسلوبك بسيط اى حد يفهمه بس انا من رايي ان اللى بيحصل عن طريق النت مش حب لكن ممكن يكون اعجاب بطريقة الكلام والاسلوب بس هو ممكن يفتح مجال للحب اذا اتقابلو واعجبو فعلا بشخصيات بعض بس ده نادر جدا


----------



## god wz us 4ever (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

سلام لجميعكم 
أولا دى أول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى
ثانيا احب اشكرم على الموضوع الجميل ده
ثالثا : انا رايى ان الحب ممكن يبدأ عن طريق النت وده عن تجربه شخصيه ابتدأت وانتهت الحمد لله
لكن عايز اقول حاجتين
اول حاجه : المشاعر الحقيقيه صعب يتعبر عنها او تتعرف عن طريق النت يعنى سهل ننخدع جدا
ثانيا اهم حاجة لازم يبقى فى وقفة مع النفس ولقاء علشان كل حاجة تبان على حقيقتها وكل يعرف ظروف الاخر لان الحب الحقيقى اخرته زواج ولابد من توافر امكانيات علشان محدش يعذب التانى او يكون سبب ضياعه
انا اشكر ربنا لمحبته الكبيرة لينا وباصلى دايما يدينا حب ولو جزء صغير من محبته 
وان يكون الحب دايما سبب فى السعادة والنجاح ولا يكون سبب فى السقوط أو الضياع أو الإنكار
انا اسف اخدت من وقتكم شويه
لنذكر بعض دائما فى صلاتنا 
الرب مع جميعكم
نحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 
"رو 8 : 28 "


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*بص يارامى انت وجيرل 
طبعا اولا الموضوع اكثر من رائع وانا بحيكم عليه 
فى الاول انا مكنش عندى اعتراض على الحب على النت لدرجة انى فعلا مريت بفترة حب من على النت 
بس العلاقة اخدت شكل تانى نهائى 
يعنى كان النت مجرد وسيلة تعارف مش اكتر 
وبعديها مكناش بندخل على النت نهائى وكنا بنقابل بعض على طول بعلم الاهل 
لان الموضوع دخل فى خطوبة  ومن اول لحظة اهلى واهلة كانوا عارفين 
بس ارادة ربنا كانت فوق كل شى والموضوع متمش وانفصلنا وفضلنا اصحاب انا واخواته  واهله 
وبعد ذلك بقى دخولى على النت مستمر على المنتديات المسيحية والغرف المسيحية 
ولكنى لاحظت حاجة غريبة الولد من اول مرة يقولك انا مرتاحلك وبحب اتكلم معاكى 
وتانى مرة انا بحبك ومش قادر استغنى عنك 
على الرغم انه مشفنيش ولا شفته ولا اصلا نعرف حاجة عن بعض 
حسيت قد ايه بقت كلمة رخيصة ومتداولة بين الشباب 
ولقيت ان فعلا بنات من كتر الضغط عليهم بيقولوها وهما مجرد تسلية مش اكتر 


بس صدقنى من خبرتى الشخصية ياريتنا نستخدم النت فى خدمة يسوع بدل ميكون سبب وقوع لينا 
لاننا للاسف بنلقاى اولاد مش من نفس الديانة بيوقعوا بنات كتير بيه 


انا اسفة على الاطالة بس ده كل الى حصل معايا وحبيت اشركم بيه 
وعندى اخرر كلمة حبيت اقولها لو فضلت الحب على النت 
او لو حصل وتم هيبقى اعجاب بالشخصية اولا مش بالشكل زى ما بشوف ناس كتيرة بتعجب وبتحب ترتبط بالبنت لمجرد شكلها 
متاجة لصلاتكم ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

*على فكرة انا قريت ان فيه ناس كتير بتقول 
انا مش هعتمد على الصور هخليه يفتح كام 
انا حصل معايا ان واحد فتح الكام وقعد واحد مكانة 
فبردة لازم الصدق​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

موضوع اكثر من رااااائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بص يارامى انت وجيرل ​*
> _*طبعا اولا الموضوع اكثر من رائع وانا بحيكم عليه *_
> _*فى الاول انا مكنش عندى اعتراض على الحب على النت لدرجة انى فعلا مريت بفترة حب من على النت *_
> _*بس العلاقة اخدت شكل تانى نهائى *_
> ...


 
بحييكي جدا ياانجي على ردك ورايك 
وكلامك كله صح 
وموضوع شوفته على الكام ومش عارف ايه اساسا برضة مش الكام اللي هاتحدد 
عارفه اساسا لو حد قابل واحده مثلا في رحه او اتعرف عليها بردة مايقدرش يقرر اذا كانت مناسبه او هي تقرر اذا كان مناسب الا بعد فتره 
تخيلي بقى على النت 
شكرا ليكي وانا معاكي وبايدك مليون في الميه في رايك 
وشكرا ليكي


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااائع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتكم ​


 
شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جيد بس الحب في النيت كمن يمشي ورى السراب


----------



## mrmr_mezo (10 مايو 2008)

انا رايى زى ميريت مالة الحب من ع النت واحد قابل واحدة ع النت وحبوا بعض بصدق وبجد قالوا لبعض كل حاجة حقيقية يبقي فيها اية لما يبقي فاهمين ومتوافقين مع بعض ياجماعة ربنا هو ال بيجمع لوحتى قابلوا بعض ف الشارع مرة وانجذبة لبعض وربنا عايزهم لبعض هيخليهم يتقابلوا تانى
شكرا اوى ع الموضوع بس بجد الحب ع النت مش زى بعضة بس ياريت مانظلمهوش لان فية ناس صادقة فية بجد


----------



## mrmr_mezo (10 مايو 2008)

mrmr_mezo قال:


> انا رايى زى ميريت مالة الحب من ع النت واحد قابل واحدة ع النت وحبوا بعض بصدق وبجد قالوا لبعض كل حاجة حقيقية يبقي فيها اية لما يبقي فاهمين ومتوافقين مع بعض ياجماعة ربنا هو ال بيجمع لوحتى قابلوا بعض ف الشارع مرة وانجذبة لبعض وربنا عايزهم لبعض هيخليهم يتقابلوا تانى
> شكرا اوى ع الموضوع بس بجد الحب ع النت مش زى بعضة بس ياريت مانظلمهوش لان فية ناس صادقة فية بجد


​ مستنية ردكم


----------



## moro2000 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع حلو قوى
انا عايزة اقولكم انى بمر بتجربه زى كده من فترة طويله وكنت اتعرفت على انسان بس طبعا محبتهوش من اول كلمه قعدنا فترة كبيرة قوى نعرف بعض  
المهم عشان مطولش عليكم احنا اتقابلنا مرة واحده المهم عرفنا بعض كويس جدا 
وهو حابب يرتبط بيا 
بس انا فعلا موضوع انى اتعرفت عليه اصلا من عالنت هو ده اللى مخوفنى مش عارفه اذا كان صح ولا غلط انا محتاجه بجد اعرف رأى كل واحد 
معلش طولت عليكم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## جيلان (20 مايو 2008)

moro2000 قال:


> الموضوع حلو قوى
> انا عايزة اقولكم انى بمر بتجربه زى كده من فترة طويله وكنت اتعرفت على انسان بس طبعا محبتهوش من اول كلمه قعدنا فترة كبيرة قوى نعرف بعض
> المهم عشان مطولش عليكم احنا اتقابلنا مرة واحده المهم عرفنا بعض كويس جدا
> وهو حابب يرتبط بيا
> ...



*بصى يا قمر
انتى بتقولى انكوا عرفتوا بعض كويس
فدلؤتى هو لو فعلا عايز يرتبط بيكى مش هيخاف ان اهلك يعرفوا وممكن يطلبك
لو لو طول فى الموضوع من اى خطوات
فاحنا بنات المسيح ومينفعش حد يتسلى بينا
فلو لاقيتيه جد فى كلامه قوليله انه المفروض يكلم اهلك عشن يعرفوا وهو لازم ياخد اى خطوات تدل انه عايز يرتبط بيكى
لان الولاد بجد بيغيروا رأيهم بثانية يعنى ممكن بعد ما تديله مشاعرك يقلك خلينا اخوات مثلا
فهتبقى تعبتى مشاعرك على الفاضى
ضرورى تتأكدى انه جد معاكى ومش بيتسلى
وكمان النت ممكن يبقى وسيلة للتعارف بس ((( للتعارف  مش المعرفة ))
لانك مش ممكن تتأكدى من النت الى ادامك ده بيتكلم صح ولا لا
وده اساسى فى العلاقة

ربنا معاكى ويهمنا انك تخرجى مش خصرانة اى حاجة لان المشاعر دى بتخلص وممكن منلاقيش مشاعر نديها للى يستاهلنا بجد لو اعدنا نحب عالفاضى
وبأذن المسيح الموضوع يكمل على خير

سورى لو طولت عليكى*


----------



## sarsor (6 يونيو 2008)

*الموضوع جميل جدا وبيناقش مشكله فعلا موجوده بين الشباب والشبات حاليا وذلك لظروف كتيره حواليهم مثل تاخر سن الزواج وايضا عند تعارف ولد وبنت فى اىمجتمع ألسنه الناس مبتسبهمش ومشاكل كتيره بيوجهوها فمفيش قدامهم غير يتعرفوا على النت على ناس مبتكونش صادقه فى معظم الاحيان وميتسماش ده حب الحب عطاء وكرم وحمايه للطرف الاخر ولكن انا مع مبدأ مفيش حاجه اسمها حب وزواج عن طريق تعارف النت ​*


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

حلو قوى التيشرت المتنشر على حبل الغسيل

*بس* اى حب فى الدنيا بيبقي مبنى على اسس وانا هجيب ابسط الاسس ونطبقها على الحب ده​

1-معـــرفه جيده(شكل -اسلوب-طباع)
2- صدق ومشاعر حقيقيه
3- توافق
عندك حق​


----------



## ahlam alnsreh (29 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جداً جميل بارك الرب لكم


----------



## samr 79 (29 يونيو 2008)

a new command give you   love one another


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل بس انا رأى انة مينفعش ان الواحد يحب عن طريق النت


----------



## samr 79 (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ( الحب من أول حرف) !!!!!!!!*



مارو جوجو قال:


> الموضوع جميل بس انا رأى انة مينفعش ان الواحد يحب عن طريق النت



انا معاكى ان مينفعش الحب على الانترنت بس ينفع التعارف السليم المبنى على اسس و اصول فى محبة اللة.                                                                                                                                   انا مشكلتى انى انسان خجول من ناحية البنات و ضيعت فرص كتير للزواج بسبب خجلى حتى انى الان سنى 29 سنة بدون زواج مع انى حالتى المادية جيدة جدا بس بسبب الخجل و انشغالى بالعمل نسيت موضوع الارتباط .  شكرا للجميع و على ادارة المنتدى على مجهودهم و ربنا مع الجميع.


----------



## monmooon (24 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع رائع نتمني المزيد*


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا رامى 



على المشاركة الفعالة والكلام الجميل



الذى حاز على اعجاب الجميل


----------



## يوحنا يوحنا (7 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
الموضوع جميل وفي فكره لكن خيالي شويه وبيعيد عن الواقع لان العلم الحديث اثبت ان الحب بيتكون عن طريق الشم الواحده بدون ادراك بتشم ريحه اللي بتحبه ومن هنا بتبدا العاطفه تتكون يمكن يكون كلامي غريب شويه لكن لو حبيت واحدة  عن طريق النت وبعدين قابلتها واكتشفت فيها عيب مكانش ظاهر في اللغه مثلا او في الشكل هتكتشف ان مش الصوره اللي كانت غي خيالك والحب هيضعف ويبقي كدة ماكنش حب   و ربنا معاكم


----------



## samr 79 (7 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك صحيح يا يوحنا انا كنت خاطب انسانة جميلة جدا جدا بعد الخطوبة بشهر تبين ان رائحة فمها كريهة و انا لا اطيقها لفت انتبها لهذا الامر و لكنها اهملت الموضوع و فى النهاية تركتها و لكن ليس بسبب هذا السبب فقط و لكن اشياء اخرى


----------



## samr 79 (7 أغسطس 2008)

لنحب بعضا بعضا لان المحبة هى من اللة


----------



## vivianviva (29 أغسطس 2008)

bgad bgad el mowdo3 7lw aweee we el kalam logic gdan we kowes enko na2shtoo el mowdo3 dah 3shan feah banat kteera bto2a3 fe el 7agat deh


----------



## samr 79 (30 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك صح يا فيفيان النت مش المكان المناسب للحب و لكن للتعارف و المناقشات الجادة المثمرة فى محبة اللة بس انا بفكر انى اقترح اننا نعمل مكتب للزواج داخل الكنائس فى وجود اباء كهنة اية رايك هل هذا ممكن ؟؟


----------



## vivianviva (31 أغسطس 2008)

2wlan hiiiiiiiiiii  for alll we thanyen 23tked en el fakra kowesa bas sa3aba tanfezaha gdan 3shan el 2ba2 el kahana 2slan mesh mla72een 3la el khedma fa kaman handakhal 3lehom khedma gdeda zay mowdo3 makteb el gawaz we mesh sahala 2bdan ma7taga wa2at we maghod  da gheer en el mowdo3 dah feh magalat we garneen mase7yia bt3mlo kteer beykono homa el waseet zay fakrtek belzabt 


 dah ray2e fe el mowdo3


----------



## samr 79 (31 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح فيفيان انا اسف مش فاهم نص كلامك ممكن تكتبى عربى بس الى فهمتة انك تعارضى الفكرة


----------



## vivianviva (31 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد ان فكرتك كويسه و لكن في رائى صعب تنفيزها جدا لان الاباء الكهنه اصلا مش ملاحئين علي الخدمه اللى عندهم فاكمان هندخل خدمه جديده عليهم و كمان الخدمه ديه محتاجه وقت و مجهود كثير ده غير ان فيه مجلات و جرانين مسيحيه كثير بتعمل فكرتك ديه انها بتعمل كوسيط بس مين غير اباء كهنه


thats my opnion


----------



## samr 79 (31 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة المجلة الوسيط فى الزواج كويسة بس ممكن يكون فيها شباب ذو اخلاق سيئة و هى دة المشكلة 
و اية المشكلة لما الاباء الكنهنة يتعبو فى هذا الموضوع على فكرة الموضوع دة مهم جدا جدا و لابد ان كل شاب و فتاة ان لا يتسرعو فى موضوع الزواج 
على فكرة انا كنت خاطب و فكيت الخطوبة علشان كدة انا خايف جدا من موضوع الزواج


----------



## vivianviva (31 أغسطس 2008)

لو ينفع تقول ليه فكيت هاكون مبسوطه جدا لاخز خبره منك


----------



## samr 79 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح فيفيان باختصار انا احب البساطة و التواضع اما هى كانت مغرورة جدا بجمالها و متكبرة على الناس و ليس على


----------



## samr 79 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اختيارى كان خاطى لانى نظرت الى الجمال فقط نظرت من الخارج فقط وليس من الداخل


----------



## vivianviva (1 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks ya samr for sharing that we isa rabena ya3wdak bewa7da 27sen menha bekteer
god bless you


----------



## samr 79 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

هااااااااااى فيفيان ممكن اطلب منك طلب
انا اريد ان اعد لقاء اسبوعى للتعارف داخل الكنائس هل يوجد عندك ما يساعدنى اى خدام او خادمات
على فكرة انا عندى اصدقاء كتير وقعين فى نفس المشكلة 
و انا كلى ايمان ان اللة سوف يكون معانا و يساعدنا و ربنا معاكى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لتعبكم  في التوبيك الجميل وانا متفقة مع زميلي اللي اقتبست منة الرد*


mary قال:


> الموضوع جميل بس أنا من رأى إن الحب عن طريق النت زى واحد بيشترى سمك فى مياه لو الحب إبتدى من تعارف عادى والاثنين حبوا يكلموا بعض على الشات بعد كده يبقى شىء لذيذ لكن من أولها حب من النت شىء غير مضمون خالص وده رأى


اختكم رجعا ليسوع


----------



## vivianviva (4 سبتمبر 2008)

hiiiiiiiii samr
how r u i hope u r fine 
look i will try but i think this will be diffcult on me


----------



## samr 79 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااى فيفيان اشكرك و ربنا معاكى و اتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء بس ارجوكى اكتبى عربى


----------



## vivianviva (6 سبتمبر 2008)

انشاء الله يا سامر


----------



## viviane tarek (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع روعة جامد موت

وكلمكم صح اوى  100%

ويارب كل الشباب وخاصتا" الشبات 
يتعلمو من الكلم دة لان فعلا" بتحصل مهازل عن طريق النت

يا رب يعوض تعب محبتكم
وتفدونة ديما"


----------



## galli (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الحب ليس كلمة نرددها ولارسالة بالحبر نكتبها ولاقصور فخمة نسكنها او سيارات فارهة نركبها كما انه ليس لعبة مسلية يشترى بمال او هدية لاشباع الرغبات عنها .الحب نعمة الهية وأجنحة ملائكية نطير بها بقوة خفية لا حدود لها وشعلة خالدة تضى بنورها النفس كالشمس في شروقها وأساس ضروري لبناء الحياة السعيدة أمل الشباب والفتيات من أجله يتبادلون ألتضحيات ويكون لهم كقارب النجاة عندما تضل السفينة طريقها وتهب الاعاصير مهددة باغراقها سوى الحب لايمنع ربانها من أتخاذ القرار بفراقها.فالحب الصحيح بقوة الايمان وغذاء القلب والروح للانسان بروح واحدة يجمع الحبيبان جسدان توأمان لا ينفصلان مابقيت الرض والسماء فوقهما تعيش بقلبه ويعيش بقلبها بالحب والورود يفرش دربها تحبه ويحبها .يتقاسمان حلو الحياة ومرها حتى تترك الروح جسدها وتعود مطمئنة الى ربها تحملها أجنحة حبه وحبها.


----------



## joee_7590 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يارامى انا عارف انك بجد تعبت علشان تجيب الموضوع ده بس صدفنى مفيش واحد ولا واحد ة عاقلين بيدوروا على العلاقة الجادة يعملوا كده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## joee_7590 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة بحب اقدم تحياتى الخالصة الرقيقة لاختى الغاية نيفين رمزى وياريت كلنا نحييها


----------



## scorpionking (29 سبتمبر 2008)

طب اية رايكم لو الحب من اول نظرة
ودة اللى حصلى ومش عارف ازاى كنت لسة طالع من تجربة فاشلة بانها طلعت مابتبادلنيش باى مشاعر نهائى وبعد الموضوع ما انتهى ب3 او 4 اشهر قولت اطلع رحلة مع عائلتى الى مرسى مطروح وهناك شوفت مش واحدة شوفت ملاك من كل حاجة وحسيت بشعور غريب جداااا من ناحيتها من كل حاجة وهى تبقى بنت خالتى وكنت مشوفتهاش تقريبا من سنين بس من ساعتها وانا كل تفكيرى فيها ومن ناحيتها فانا حاسس بانها مشدودة شوية ليا بس مش عاوزة تفكر فى اى حاجة لانها فى السنة الاخيرة
دة يبقى اسمة اية؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> طب اية رايكم لو الحب من اول نظرة
> ودة اللى حصلى ومش عارف ازاى كنت لسة طالع من تجربة فاشلة بانها طلعت مابتبادلنيش باى مشاعر نهائى وبعد الموضوع ما انتهى ب3 او 4 اشهر قولت اطلع رحلة مع عائلتى الى مرسى مطروح وهناك شوفت مش واحدة شوفت ملاك من كل حاجة وحسيت بشعور غريب جداااا من ناحيتها من كل حاجة وهى تبقى بنت خالتى وكنت مشوفتهاش تقريبا من سنين بس من ساعتها وانا كل تفكيرى فيها ومن ناحيتها فانا حاسس بانها مشدودة شوية ليا بس مش عاوزة تفكر فى اى حاجة لانها فى السنة الاخيرة
> دة يبقى اسمة اية؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

*أخي الغالى *

*ليس عيب أن يكون لنا مشاعر تتحرك نحو أي شخص *

*لكن العيب أن تأخذنا تلك المشاعر الى الطريق الخاطئ *

*لا تقدم على تجربة أخري دون أن تكون مستعد للزواج *

*الحب الحقيقي يتوج بالزواج لتنال رضى الله وتسلك بالقداسة أمامه*

*إذا لم تكن مستعد للزواج صلي لكي يعطيك الرب أن تتحكم في عواطفك*

*أن ُنحب شئ قيم ... لكن الأقيم أن نتحكم في حبنا ... ولا ندعه يتحكم فينا *

*لأنه إذ عرف شريك حياتك أنك غيرمضبوط العواطف ستحظى بعدم الثقة وتبدأ المشاكل *

*إبدأ من اليوم ومارس ضبط النفس ستتقدم روحياً وجسدياً وإجتماعياً وستحظى بثقة الجميع*

*الرب معك *


----------



## sara23 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع حلو اوي علي فكره و واقعي اوي وانا شخصيا مريت بحاجه شبه كده بس بعد كده حسيت ان انا اتورطت في الموضوع واني لو كنت مرتبطه بحد في علاقه رسميه فده هايبقي خيانه وعدم احترام ليه واكيد هو ماكانش هايرضي بكده. وحتي لو ماكنتش مرتبطه فده برده هايبقي خيانه للحد اللي هارتبط بيه في المستقبل .شكرا علي تعبكم وربنا يبارككم.


----------



## scorpionking (4 أكتوبر 2008)

هو انا مش شايف فيها خيانة لو مش مرتبط لان اللى بحبة اكيد قولتلة انى مريت بقصة تانية وانتهت لاكن لو لسة مرتبط ومعجب بحد تاى دة طبعا مش صح لانة هيبقى فعلا خيانة 
ومرسى جدا على الرد


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> هو انا مش شايف فيها خيانة لو مش مرتبط لان اللى بحبة اكيد قولتلة انى مريت بقصة تانية وانتهت لاكن لو لسة مرتبط ومعجب بحد تاى دة طبعا مش صح لانة هيبقى فعلا خيانة
> ومرسى جدا على الرد


 

*أخي الغالى *scorpionking

*أن ُنحب شئ قيم ... لكن الأقيم أن نتحكم في حبنا ... ولا ندعه يتحكم فينا 

لأنه إذ عرفت شريكة حياتك فيما بعد أنك غيرمضبوط العواطف *

*ستحظى بعدم الثقة وتبدأ المشاكل بأنها لن ولن ولن تثق فيك أبدًا أبدًا أبدًا فيما بعد*

*أخوك الذي يحبك ....... fredyyy *

*:36_1_66: .....  :36_33_7: .....  :11_1_211v:*​


----------



## scorpionking (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كلامك اكيد طبعا صح يا اخى العزيز fredyyy


----------



## pocy cat (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هو فعلا الولد ممكن يحب من اول نظره وان حب واحدة البنت تقدر تعرف هو معجب اوبيحب مين يعنى هو بيبان عليه ولا مش شرط ارجو الرد


----------



## scorpionking (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ااه طبعا الولد ممكن يحب من اول نظرة واكيد بيان علية عشان دية بتبقى حاجة تلقائية سواء من عنية او اسلوبة فى طريقة الكلام او المعاملة ودية طبعا بتحسوها انتو البنات من طريقة المعاملة


----------



## scorpionking (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عاوز اسال سؤال وبجد تجاوبونى علية وخصوصا البنات؟؟
انتو لية بتعملو فينا كدة قصدى الشباب لية تحسسو الساب انك بتحبية وبعد كدة تطنشية وتنفضيلة لية بتحبو العذاب انتوا بتحبو تتلذذو لما تشوفونا بنتعذب لية ؟؟؟؟ ولة دة بقى عادة فيكم ومبقاش عنكم قلب حد يجاوبنى


----------



## pocy cat (12 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> انا عاوز اسال سؤال وبجد تجاوبونى علية وخصوصا البنات؟؟
> انتو لية بتعملو فينا كدة قصدى الشباب لية تحسسو الساب انك بتحبية وبعد كدة تطنشية وتنفضيلة لية بتحبو العذاب انتوا بتحبو تتلذذو لما تشوفونا بنتعذب لية ؟؟؟؟ ولة دة بقى عادة فيكم ومبقاش عنكم قلب حد يجاوبنى



بلعكس البنت عاطفية جدا ده ممكن يكون من الولد لان بمجرد متيجى عينيه فعنين البنت اكتر من مره يقول دى بتبصلى وده عن تجربة وموضوع ان البنت هى اللى بتتلدد لما تشوف الولد بيتعذب ده غلط فالولد هو اللى بيحب يبان انه مقطع السمكة وديلها ويقعد يرسم على كل بنت شوية ويجيب ف سيرتها قال ايه بيفتخر بكده مش عارف ان البنت دى زى اخته واحنا مش عارفين بتعملوا ليه كده


----------



## scorpionking (12 أكتوبر 2008)

لا خالص وانا هتكلم عن نفسى 
انا فى التجربتين لما اعجبت بالبنت متكلمتش عنها خالص مع اى حد غير طبعا مع والدها لما خطبتها ومكلمتش مع حد حتى اصدقاء عمرى عليها باى حاجة لانى بحبها وبغير عليها ومش عاوز حد يجيب سيرتها فى اى حاجة اما من نحيتى لما كنت بتكلم معاهم بتكلم بحرية وبتواضع جدا وطبعا مش قصدى اتكلم بتواضع عشان اعجبها لا خالص انا اساسا اسلوبى كدة ومبحبش الرسم والفشخرة زى ما بيقولو وعاوز اقولك لما بحس ان صوتها مضايق او مخنوقة كنت بسافرلها اسكندرية اية اكتر من كدة وانا من مصر اساسا تقدرى تقوليلى انا كدة غلط فى اية او اية اللى انا اثرت فية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## pocy cat (12 أكتوبر 2008)

انت اكيد ما قصرتش بس انتوا فسختوا الخطوبة ؟ هى كانت بتبادلك نفس الشعور قبل ما تخطبها؟


----------



## scorpionking (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اه فسخناها ؟بصى كانها بالظبط تؤمى وبعد كدة اتغيرت خالص و بسبب اساسا بتسبتلى فية انها عاوزة تتجوز وخلاص دة بالنسبة للموضوع الاول 
اما الموضوع التانى كان كلام لانها اخر سنة فى الدراسة وبعد الدراسة هنبتدى رسمى بس هى مش لاى سبب وانا مش عارف اية السبب برضو لقتها اتغيرت ومن طريقتها حسيت ان الموضوع مش هيكمل بس عاوز اقولك ان احنا لما بنتقابل بحس انها بتحبنى باساليبها وطرق كلامها معايا وانا كمان كنت ببقى كدة معاها


----------



## pocy cat (12 أكتوبر 2008)

المره الاولى دى اكيد وحده مش طبيعية او ممكن تكون فى ظروف هى اللى خلتها تتغير
اما المره التانية لو انت حاسس بجد انها بتحبك وانت بتبادلهانفس الشعور خلاص حاول تتقرب منها وتعرفها كويس وهى اكيد لوبنت ربنا وبنت كويسة اكيد مش هتكون زى التجربة اللى قبلها بس ماتستعجلش ف الحكم عليها لانها ممكن تكون من النوع اللى مش بيظهر مشاعره وربنا معاك


----------



## scorpionking (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد ياريت لانى بحبها جدا اكتر كمان وممكن اكون متسرع فى حكمى بسبب الموضوع الاول بس فعلا بتمنى انها تكون بتبادلنى نفس الشعور و بس مفيش ظروف تخليها تعمل كدة خالص معلش يعنى المفروض تتمسك بيا اكتر


----------



## pocy cat (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد ياريت كل الشباب يكونوا زيك كده  بس صدقنى اللى واحدة واحد يحبها بالطريقة دى ومتقدرهوش تبقى مبتفهمش بس فى حاجة انى ممكن هى تكون حاسة انك بتضحك عليها ما اصلى معظم الشباب الوحش اخد الكويس ف رجليه وهى لو كانت عارفة انك كنت بتحب واحدة اكيد هيبقى فى حاجة جواها لغاية ما تتاكد من شعورك ولما تتاكد انك بجد بتحبها هى وبس هتبقى انت كل حياتها


----------



## pocy cat (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بابا يسوع وماما العدرا يباركوك ويختاروا لك الصالح


----------



## scorpionking (12 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب 4 سنين الكلية ماينفعش كانت تتاكد فيهم بالنسبلة للاولى
والتانية هعمل زى ما قولتيلى بلاش اتسرع لغاية ما اعرف بالظبط شعورها
ومرسى جدا ليكى اكيد هيختارولى الصالح


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى جدا على موضوعك الجميل دة ربنا يوفقك انا استفد منة جامد


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> مرسى جدا على موضوعك الجميل دة ربنا يوفقك انا استفدت منة جامد




*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع ممتاز يا رامز ميرسى ليك


----------



## samr 79 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح ممكن سؤال اخوتى البنات اية اهم حاجة تهتمو بيها عندما يتقدم شباب اليكم بالتعارف او بالخطوبة 
يعنى المهم المستوى المادى او المظهر او السكن او التعليم اية اهم حاجة
و شكرا لكم


----------

